# HR22 .. It's real



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes folks, it's real .. There will be an HR22 coming to the HR2x family ..

You may say "What? No First Look? " This is because the HR22 is pretty much the same thing as an HR21 except that it records 100 hours of HD instead of 50 hours of HD. This is accomplished by putting a 500GB HDD into the system instead of the normal 320GB HDD that you would find in the HR20/HR21.

Here's a link to Best Buy if you haven't seen it yet:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8911449&type=product&id=1213047334087

I have no idea when the HR22 will be generally available ..


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Interesting...

Thanks for the info Doug...


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Also has built in B Band converters doesn't it?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Who manufactures this unit?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Also has built in B Band converters doesn't it?


The HR22 is identical to the HR21 so you will need B Band Converters. The only difference is that the HDD is larger.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on these specs...I've had an HR22 for almost 6 months now...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sweet! 

Now, when will my R22 be software-upgradable to HD?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Are the available outputs the same?
Looking at the spec sheet, it lists only a single composite output (no S-Video).
But the pic of the back panel (which might be an HR21) shows the usual 2 composite, 1 s-video config.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on these specs...I've had an HR22 for almost 6 months now...


And I've had an HR22+, 1TB HDD, for just as long. :lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Would be nice for a 'server' box if they ever get MRV released.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The HR22 is identical to the HR21 so you will need B Band Converters. The only difference is that the HDD is larger.


Maybe an HR23 will have built-in B-bands? :grin:


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The HR22 is identical to the HR21 so you will need B Band Converters. The only difference is that the HDD is larger.


Can it be mated with the AM21 like the HR21?

Carl


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Carl Newman said:


> Can it be mated with the AM21 like the HR21?
> 
> Carl


It should be able to use the AM21 since it's just an HR21 with a larger drive.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a Mover's Connection install set for August 29 (2 weeks from today). I ordered another HD DVR and assumed I'd be getting the HR21. Maybe I'll get lucky and get an HR22!

Would calling D* and asking them for an HR22 help my chances at all?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Would calling D* and asking them for an HR22 help my chances at all?


About as much as calling me for Saturday's winning Powerball numbers.
:lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes folks, it's real .. There will be an HR22 coming to the HR2x family ..
> 
> You may say "What? No First Look? " This is because the HR22 is pretty much the same thing as an HR21 except that it records 100 hours of HD instead of 50 hours of HD. This is accomplished by putting a 500GB HDD into the system instead of the normal 320GB HDD that you would find in the HR20/HR21.
> 
> ...


I knew I wasnt crazy.....:guck:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool, and for the same price with a 500gig HD, its about time. 

Now how about an HR23 with a 1TB HD? I'll pay a little extra for it too.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:

Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions 
Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions 
Austin TX 11066 Pecan Park Blvd, Cedar Park, TX 78613 Map & Directions 
Bee Cave TX 12909 Shops Pkwy, Bee Cave, TX 78738-6321 Map & Directions


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:
> 
> Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions
> Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions
> ...


And now this list won't even come up on an inquiry. strange. :nono:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

when this becomes more available how has directv handled upgrades before....like if i send back my hr21 to them for this hr22 do i still pay full price, or get a discount ? cause im omly swapping not adding a dvr.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> Cool, and for the same price with a 500gig HD, its about time.
> 
> Now how about an HR23 with a 1TB HD? I'll pay a little extra for it too.


This one is actually $30 more... HR21 is only selling for $169 now.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

say-what said:


> About as much as calling me for Saturday's winning Powerball numbers.
> :lol:


You mean the numbers they gave me aren't the winning numbers?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> when this becomes more available how has directv handled upgrades before....like if i send back my hr21 to them for this hr22 do i still pay full price, or get a discount ? cause im omly swapping not adding a dvr.


If you want one, you pay for one. But you'd have to get it at BB, because DirecTV cannot designate anything more than HDDVR when you order and you get whatever is available.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:
> 
> Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions
> Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions
> ...


Check Florida ZIP 32119. Best buy in Sanford shows stock.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Doug one quick question you say it is the same as the HR21 except for the bigger hard drive but i would like to know if you happen to know is it glossy black like the HR21 or is it flat black like the R22 for I would much prefer the flat black over the glossy because my HR21 is a finger print magnet.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing in Michigan


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

Hmmm, my costco still has the hr21's with the 300gb drive for $169. I wonder if they'll have a clearance price on those to get them out before the hr22's come in, or just hope nobody notices.

They must have 18-20 of them, and thats assuming there arent any on a pallet on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:
> 
> Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions
> Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions
> ...


and in Georgia
Newnan GA 312 Newnan Crossing Byp E, Newnan, GA 30265-1082 
Kennesaw GA 850 Cobb Place Blvd Nw, Kennesaw, GA 30144


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Best Buy close to me says they have it in stock, zipcode 30519


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

BB in Boynton Beach, West Palm Beach and Boca Raton all have them in stock.


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

MikeR7 said:


> I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:
> 
> Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions
> Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions
> ...


Oklahoma, Georgia, Alabama... all show in stock as well.

Seems just to be in the southern states now.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Also look at the gallery of pictures for the HR22. The back is designed differently, especially noticeable with the absence of the fan (there are square grates for ventilation on the back and many more on the sides).

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

kw2957 said:


> Also look at the gallery of pictures for the HR22. The back is designed differently, especially noticeable with the absence of the fan (there are square grates for ventilation on the back and many more on the sides).
> 
> Just thought I'd share.


That's how the HR21-700 is laid out.

In fact I'd bet that's a pic of a HR21-700 and not an actually HR22, or it's an HR22-700.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's how the HR21-700 is laid out.
> 
> In fact I'd bet that's a pic of a HR21-700 and not an actually HR22, or it's an HR22-700.


I guess that means we know who the manufacturer of the HR22 is -- PACE.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd be interested to see if the UI on it will be faster then the HR21's since the -100 and -200 I've had are slower then the HR20-700's that I have.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I guess that means we know who the manufacturer of the HR22 is -- PACE.


I haven't seen anything confirmed but if that pic on BB's site is an actual HR22 I'd say odds are it was made by Pace.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> I'd be interested to see if the UI on it will be faster then the HR21's since the -100 and -200 I've had are slower then the HR20-700's that I have.


Strange...my HR21-200 is faster.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Strange...my HR21-200 is faster.


Same with my HR21-700. Much faster than my HR20's.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Phroz said:


> Oklahoma, Georgia, Alabama... all show in stock as well.
> 
> Seems just to be in the southern states now.


I knew we should have let them succeed from the Union.

Great news about the new model. Thanks for the heads up, Doug.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

It's showing up scattered throughout LA


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes folks, it's real .. There will be an HR22 coming to the HR2x family ..
> 
> You may say "What? No First Look? " This is because the HR22 is pretty much the same thing as an HR21 except that it records 100 hours of HD instead of 50 hours of HD. This is accomplished by putting a 500GB HDD into the system instead of the normal 320GB HDD that you would find in the HR20/HR21.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. My install isn't until 9/3 so I had them add a request for the HR22 DVR's to the installer notes on my order.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 and RunnerFL, do you have the AM21 attached to those HR21's????


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Have an install Monday in Ohio and Bluegrass is bringing thr HR22 per my request. They say that they have them in stock,we'll see on Monday


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> I have a Mover's Connection install set for August 29 (2 weeks from today). I ordered another HD DVR and assumed I'd be getting the HR21. Maybe I'll get lucky and get an HR22!
> 
> Would calling D* and asking them for an HR22 help my chances at all?


It is worth a shot. I requested one for Monday 8/18 install. Let's see if they really bring me one.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

say-what said:


> If you want one, you pay for one. But you'd have to get it at BB, because DirecTV cannot designate anything more than HDDVR when you order and you get whatever is available.


That is true,but if you can ask them for the installer's number like I did,you stand a much better chance. I have Bluegrass' number and they said that I will get the HR 22 on Monday


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> hdtvfan0001 and RunnerFL, do you have the AM21 attached to those HR21's????


Yup, sure do.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay....little math problem...

320GB = 50 HRs
500GB = 100 HRs

Somewhere in there is the solution to how much of the drive is reserved for non recording.

Who has a slide rule handy?

I'd do it...but I was never great at my gozintos.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Okay....little math problem...
> 
> 320GB = 50 HRs
> 500GB = 100 HRs
> ...


Maybe related to Movies Now. You have likely seen these in your List on the second tab, these are push features that push to your DVR that you dont have control over. Although they are not supposed to interfere with your own recordings.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Okay....little math problem...
> 
> 320GB = 50 HRs
> 500GB = 100 HRs
> ...


The 50hrs is based on the first HR20's which came out with a 300gb drive.

300gb - 100gb reserved = 200gb
500gb - 100gb reserved = 400gb [2x200=400 so therefore capacity doubles]


----------



## lslmustang (Nov 14, 2003)

There is one BB near me in Cincinnati that has it. I see that if I order a HD DVR from online, its only $99 right now... (for valued customers)... any chance if I order on line I'd get one?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

would of thought they would of included a 1080p light indicator on there for the vod 1080p movies coming


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I guess because firmware is fully updateable and this is the same core hardware, there is no chance that these units will be one iota better than what we have now, save storage space.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I guess because firmware is fully updateable and this is the same core hardware, there is no chance that these units will be one iota better than what we have now, save storage space.


The only difference between the HR21 and HR22 is the size of the hard drive.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

Got a HR22-100 from Best Buy just now - happy to answer any questions about it physically (without cracking it open).


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The 50hrs is based on the first HR20's which came out with a 300gb drive.
> 
> 300gb - 100gb reserved = 200gb
> 500gb - 100gb reserved = 400gb [2x200=400 so therefore capacity doubles]


That could be it. So, we're looking at 4GB per hour of recording time?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Okay....little math problem...
> 
> 320GB = 50 HRs
> 500GB = 100 HRs
> ...


(320 - X) = 50
(500 - X) = 100

So in theory, 2(320 - X) = 2(50) or 640 - 2X = 100, so then

500 - x = 640 - 2X gives us

140 = X

320 - 140 = 180/50 = 3.6gb/hr and

500 - 140 = 360/100 = 3.6gb/hr

So X = 140


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i saw a post that said on the hr21-700 the breakout is something like this:

320gb total -

40gb dvr operating usage.
230gb user usable = 50 hrs hd.
50gb directv showcase reserved.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

There are a few subtle differences, probably don't mean much - I don't know if any of these changes are related to model HR21/HR22, or the -100 vs. -700...


The HR21 says "Enjoy with Intel VIV" on the front (next to the Dolby Digital logo). The HR22 does not. 

HR21-700 made in China. HR22-100 made in Thailand. 

HR21-700 has more (and bigger) grille holes along the sides than the HR22-100. 

Jacks along the back are placed differently along both models. 

That is all i see.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Ken S said:


> That could be it. So, we're looking at 4GB per hour of recording time?


Give or take a bit, yes.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bones boy said:


> Got a HR22-100 from Best Buy just now - happy to answer any questions about it physically (without cracking it open).


I read that it doen't have an S-video ouput, but is there both component and composite outputs?


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> I read that it doen't have an S-video ouput, but is there both component and composite outputs?


It has S-Video Out - and the components and the composites. S-Video out is in a different place - center back of the unit along the bottom vs. center back along the top with the HR21.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hr22-100 (made in thiland) currently at costco in alhambra, ca for the same 169.99 price the HR21 is (only saw tag for hr21.. no units.. but they may be buried there somewhere)....


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> hr22-100 (made in thiland) currently at costco in alhambra, ca for the same 169.99 price the HR21 is (only saw tag for hr21.. no units.. but they may be buried there somewhere)....


Just FYI - the BB salesperson told me the HR22 was 169 but it rang up at the register at 199. Just like it says on the BB website. They may indeed be different cost at Costco. Just sayin'.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

say-what said:


> If you want one, you pay for one. But you'd have to get it at BB, because DirecTV cannot designate anything more than HDDVR when you order and you get whatever is available.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. That might be standard policy for different models which are functionally equivalent, but the HR22's larger disk makes it something that is not functionally equivalent to any other HD DVR. The lower capacity R21's even have a lower lease price, at least at the only place we currently know of that lists lease prices for both HR21s and HR22s.

I don't think too many people would stand for paying DirecTV the higher lease price for the new expanded capacity model, and then being told that maybe they would get the old model with half the recording capacity.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

bones boy said:


> Just FYI - the BB salesperson told me the HR22 was 169 but it rang up at the register at 199. Just like it says on the BB website. They may indeed be different cost at Costco. Just sayin'.


the hr21 is 169 at best buy. it used to be 199. it looks like they dropped the price to clear out the hr21 units and the hr22 will be the new one that they stock.


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I knew we should have let them *succeed* from the Union.
> 
> Great news about the new model. Thanks for the heads up, Doug.


I don't know, they've been pretty *successful* with the Union. After all, they did get the HR22. Probably better in the long run that they didn't *secede*.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Some HR22s available for instore pickup at BBYs in MN. Not surprising though since corp headquarters are here and many products roll out here first since a main DC is here.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Thaedron said:


> Some HR22s available for instore pickup at BBYs in MN. Not surprising though since corp headquarters are here and many products roll out here first since a main DC is here.


is there a best buy in mall of america ?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> hr22-100 (made in thiland) currently at costco in alhambra, ca for the same 169.99 price the HR21 is (only saw tag for hr21.. no units.. but they may be buried there somewhere)....


Now that Best Buy lowered the price on the HR21 after the HR22 came out, hopefully Costco will do the same and start blowing out the HR21s at $129 or lower. Since I have no use for an HD DVR with less than a 750GB drive (and preferably 1TB), the HR22 provides no advantage to me over the HR21 as either one's disk would immediately be replaced.... probably with a 1TB disk.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

so i call up directv and they said this new dvr only records sd and on demand....he said the best buy site is wrong and it doesnt record hd....do u believe that ?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> so i call up directv and they said this new dvr only records sd and on demand....he said the best buy site is wrong and it doesnt record hd....do u believe that ?


They are probably thinking you're asking about the R22, not HR22.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bones boy said:


> There are a few subtle differences, probably don't mean much - I don't know if any of these changes are related to model HR21/HR22, or the -100 vs. -700...
> 
> The HR21 says "Enjoy with Intel VIV" on the front (next to the Dolby Digital logo). The HR22 does not.
> 
> ...


I would probably think that the differences are because of the different manufacturers. Try taking a look at the First Look pics of the HR21-100 and see how that compares to your HR22-100.

- Merg


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> They are probably thinking you're asking about the R22, not HR22.


Yup, I knew those two models numbers were going to confuse people.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The average person could care less about model numbers, so no confusion there.

It makes some sense to use a series sequence...such as the HR20, HR21, HR22, etc. numbering, as it infers a logical aging.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The average person could care less about model numbers, so no confusion there.
> 
> It makes some sense to use a series sequence...such as the HR20, HR21, HR22, etc. numbering, as it infers a logical aging.


True, but it was obviously apparent that not even the D* CSR knew the difference.

Maybe it should be SDR22 and HDR22, or SD22R and HD22R. I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

RAD said:


> hdtvfan0001 and RunnerFL, do you have the AM21 attached to those HR21's????


I have a HR21-100 with an AM21 and it works fine.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Maybe is should be SDR22 and HDR22, or SD22R and HD22R. I don't know. :shrug:


Now *I'm* getting confused.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

bones boy said:


> It has S-Video Out - and the components and the composites. S-Video out is in a different place - center back of the unit along the bottom vs. center back along the top with the HR21.


Thanks for the reply, I requested HR22's for my Sept install. I need the composite output to connect my Leap Frog unit to the HR22 to drive an SD TV I have in another room. Don't want to have to pay a monthly for a third receiver.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Since some folks have reported actually getting these receivers I've added a new item to the front page .. Enjoy!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

guess i have already had one for a few months...
have a 500gig in one of the hr20-100's


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The BB in Joplin MO shows that they are on backorder. I have a install set u for 8-19-08. I have to call the installer back tomorrow to check to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

MikeR7 said:


> I did a random check of a few states. The only state so far that has come up with stock is Texas:
> 
> Killeen TX 3209 E Central Texas Expy, Killeen, TX 76543-7303 Map & Directions
> Georgetown TX 1015 W University Ave, Georgetown, TX 78627 Map & Directions
> ...


they aslso have them on the North side of Houston. 
Like:

The Wodlands,TX - Spring Store - Wilobrook - I45 N at West RD.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

Does it come in silver? i have a my DVD, Reciever, Sirius Home Unit and Current hr20 in silver all with blue lights on them. it looks pretty cool. Does anyone know?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The HR22 should be in black only.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

love that tv said:


> Does it come in silver? i have a my DVD, Reciever, Sirius Home Unit and Current hr20 in silver all with blue lights on them. it looks pretty cool. Does anyone know?


That's quite the happy avatar!

The colors of home components do seem to go in cycles, don't they? Everyone's got all gray/silver, then everyone's got all black, then back to gray/silver. Wash, rinse, repeat. At least AV components were never beige/putty! 

I'll tell you that I have a mixture of black and silver components in my BDI cabinet, and behind the smoky glass doors, no one notices them... If you can't hide the components in a cabinet, the best thing is to just ignore the color or even make it a feature - for example, make it the center item on the shelf so it's surrounded by silver receivers. Call it an art installation! :lol:


----------



## jdherman (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought an HR22 today at a Best Buy store today. I also bought a 1TB Seagate FreeAgent Pro external eSata drive.

First an answer to a few questions I saw here:

It is glossy black
It does have an S-video output
It does have a larger internal hard drive
It does not have internal Over The Air tuners

Now, when I first set up the HR22 I had the external drive connected and it worked fine. I got the receiver activated and everything was working fine.

The receiver came with firmware 0x22d. About 10 minutes later it downloaded firmware 0x255 and when it rebooted it hung at "Step 1 of 2: Checking satellite settings... This will take a few minutes."

Since it downloaded the new firmware, I've not been able to get the external drive to work. If I disconnect the external drive, the HR22 works fine.

I tested the 1TB drive on another receiver to be sure the drive was working fine. I connected it to my HR21-100 (with firmware 0x254) and the drive worked fine. It came up on the first boot of the HR21.

So, now I'm thinking that either DirecTV has removed the external hard drive feature (and gosh I hope not) or there is simply a glitch in the 0x255 firmware.

Again the external drive worked fine with the HR22's initial firmware version of 0x22d.

Does anyone know which is the truth? *Glitch *or *feature removed*?

One question about the new HR22-100: Does it support the AM21 tuners that work with the HR21? I don't have the AM21 tuners yet, but I did notice that under the menu "System Setup" the second entry from the top says "Satellite" and not "Sat & Ant" like my HR20-100 says. Of course, perhaps this is good UI design because I don't have the AM21 installed, so why give show me an "Ant" option, right?

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.

Jeff


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

jdherman said:


> I bought an HR22 today at a Best Buy store today. I also bought a 1TB Seagate FreeAgent Pro external eSata drive.


There have been posts here that say FAP eSATA works with HR20 but has some issues with HR21 (e.g. This thread).

If HR22 is an HR21 with a larger disk then it would have the same issues with FAP.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> is there a best buy in mall of america ?


As of about a week ago, yes there is. It's on the third floor, west side.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> The colors of home components do seem to go in cycles, don't they? Everyone's got all gray/silver, then everyone's got all black, then back to gray/silver. Wash, rinse, repeat. At least AV components were never beige/putty!
> 
> I'll tell you that I have a mixture of black and silver components in my BDI cabinet, and behind the smoky glass doors, no one notices them... If you can't hide the components in a cabinet, the best thing is to just ignore the color or even make it a feature - for example, make it the center item on the shelf so it's surrounded by silver receivers. Call it an art installation! :lol:


I had a matching set of JVC components in the late 90s that were close to beige - I would call them silver/bronze?? The cassette deck and receiver weren't even the exact same shade, having been distributed/sold in different model-years. I haven't seen this "shade" ever again.

Today, I have black Pioneer Elite components in a cabinet along with silver D* and Oppo components. They all get along just fine.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I checked my local Best Buy yesterday and not only were there no HR22's in stock, so far as I could see, there were no Directv DVRs of ANY kind, SD or HD, anywhere on the sales floor or on the storage shelves up high around the sore. Kinda surprising to me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To respond to JDHerman, the AM21 should work with HR22.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Cyrus said:


> There have been posts here that say FAP eSATA works with HR20 but has some issues with HR21 (e.g. This thread).
> 
> If HR22 is an HR21 with a larger disk then it would have the same issues with FAP.


I could never get my 750GB FAP to work with my HR21-100.

Once I put the drive in a new (non-seagate) enclosure it worked fine.

It's a problem with the Seagate enclosure. I have the drive in an Antec MX-1.

Mike


----------



## karlhenri (Sep 25, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> I have a Mover's Connection install set for August 29 (2 weeks from today). I ordered another HD DVR and assumed I'd be getting the HR21. Maybe I'll get lucky and get an HR22!
> 
> Would calling D* and asking them for an HR22 help my chances at all?


If you are unlucky, you may get a refurbished HR20-700!

Last week, when browsing thru my account, there was some sort of special on receivers. They were offering free orders on std and HD receivers and $99 for an HD-DVR. I jumped on the offer. On Friday I was a little disapointed to realize that I received a refurbished HR-20. It seems to be working OK so far, but I wonder what I am missing.

What does the HR-21 have over the HR20? How reliable is a refurb? I am really wondering if I should have coughed up $200 at best Buy and get an HR-21 instead.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

karlhenri said:


> If you are unlucky, you may get a refurbished HR20-700!
> 
> Last week, when browsing thru my account, there was some sort of special on receivers. They were offering free orders on std and HD receivers and $99 for an HD-DVR. I jumped on the offer. On Friday I was a little disapointed to realize that I received a refurbished HR-20. It seems to be working OK so far, but I wonder what I am missing.
> 
> What does the HR-21 have over the HR20? How reliable is a refurb? I am really wondering if I should have coughed up $200 at best Buy and get an HR-21 instead.


Functionally they're the same.

The HR20 has a 300GB HDD and is grey and the HR21 has a 320GB HDD and is black.

If you couldn't which one you were controlling, you wouldn't know the difference.

Mike


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

karlhenri said:


> If you are unlucky, you may get a refurbished HR20-700!
> 
> Last week, when browsing thru my account, there was some sort of special on receivers. They were offering free orders on std and HD receivers and $99 for an HD-DVR. I jumped on the offer. On Friday I was a little disapointed to realize that I received a refurbished HR-20. It seems to be working OK so far, but I wonder what I am missing.
> 
> What does the HR-21 have over the HR20? How reliable is a refurb? I am really wondering if I should have coughed up $200 at best Buy and get an HR-21 instead.


The HR20's have built in ATSC/OTA support, the HR21's need the external AM21 tuners. Some HR20's have an coax DD5.1 output, some have only the TOSLINK optical. Some note the HR20's run hotter then the HR21's.

As of the refurb question, guess it depends on did the tech that worked on it actually find the reported problem or just say it worked for him and pass it on. It could also be a return from an ex customer, that's one of the reasons D* went to the lease model so they could reuse return receivers to keep their costs down.


----------



## karlhenri (Sep 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> The HR20's have built in ATSC/OTA support, the HR21's need the external AM21 tuners. Some HR20's have an coax DD5.1 output, some have only the TOSLINK optical. Some note the HR20's run hotter then the HR21's.
> 
> As of the refurb question, guess it depends on did the tech that worked on it actually find the reported problem or just say it worked for him and pass it on. It could also be a return from an ex customer, that's one of the reasons D* went to the lease model so they could reuse return receivers to keep their costs down.


Thanks for the info. Mine has the coax output as well.

I also noticed it has an eSATA port. Can I just hook up an eSATA drive to this bad boy or do I need some kind of software upgrade? Is the eSATA extension feature an advertized enhancement or something of a beta program?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

karlhenri said:


> Thanks for the info. Mine has the coax output as well.
> 
> I also noticed it has an eSATA port. Can I just hook up an eSATA drive to this bad boy or do I need some kind of software upgrade? Is the eSATA extension feature an advertized enhancement or something of a beta program?


I recommend reviewing the eSATA threads on this site for drives/enclosures that work and all the gotcha's for using it. The code to use the eSATA is in the DVR's but it's totally unsupported by D* so don't call them if you have any problems with it.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I am sure the CSR people are experts at trouble shooting esata problems, if they can just find the right script to read. Ah here it is, you are a trouble causing customer, no DTV for you! Your now on the naughty list!


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Still no dual buffer?!?! :nono2:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

xtc said:


> Still no dual buffer?!?! :nono2:


It's been said over and over and over... Not gonna happen.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, I got DirecTV to promise they are delivering me a free HR22 to replace my HR10-250 (which I get to keep) next Monday. This is the first I have heard of them using HR22's for the free TiVo upgrade. That said, I am not holding my breath that the technician correctly shows up with an HR22 on the truck. The work order says (I called the installation company and confirmed this) that the customer will not accept delivery of anything but an HR22, but I don't trust that they have their act together enough for the techs to notice this, let alone for them to logistically assure that they have HR22's on the truck... I'll post how it goes. I will definitely refuse delivery if they show up with an HR21.


----------



## MX727 (Jun 8, 2007)

Saw HR22 on the shelves at BB in Southhaven, MS


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Citivas said:


> For what it's worth, I got DirecTV to promise they are delivering me a free HR22 to replace my HR10-250 (which I get to keep) next Monday. This is the first I have heard of them using HR22's for the free TiVo upgrade. That said, I am not holding my breath that the technician correctly shows up with an HR22 on the truck. The work order says (I called the installation company and confirmed this) that the customer will not accept delivery of anything but an HR22, but I don't trust that they have their act together enough for the techs to notice this, let alone for them to logistically assure that they have HR22's on the truck... I'll post how it goes. I will definitely refuse delivery if they show up with an HR21.


If the local install company doesn't have any HR22's in stock, there is no way for them to bring you one regardless of what a CSR notes on the work order. In the past, receiver preferences noted on the workorder by a CSR haven't been worth the paper they were printed on.
Hopefully you get one.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Since it's just a larger hd I expect the HR22 will start replacing new HR 21's in the supply pipeline pretty quickly but trying to get a specific receiver from DirecTV is pretty much an exercise in frustration. The CSRs simply can not in any way specify the receiver you are going to get. This was beaten to death with the hr20 vs hr21 for OTA issues and I don't expect the HR22 to be any different.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

The specs say 400 hours of SD, 100 hours of HD. No USB port. Is this true or not?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's got the same ports as HR21, meaning 2 USB and 1 eSATA. The capacity sounds about right.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

evan_s said:


> ... The CSRs simply can not in any way specify the receiver you are going to get. This was beaten to death with the hr20 vs hr21 for OTA issues and I don't expect the HR22 to be any different.


I agree, that's why I'm not holding my breath. I did specifically ask, "can you specify the HR22 versus the HR20/21 or just HD DVR" generically and she assured me she could. She then read back the work order that included: "customer is to receive an HR22 and will not accept another receiver." She then gave me the name and number of the installer company which also verified that my work order specified an HR22 and that they would deliver one. That said, the installer CSR was pretty clueless. I give it about a 20% chance of success.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

saw both 21 and 22s at Costco in Van Nuys, CA. both with tags, both for 169, some of the 21s in that funny plain brown box, others in the white with photos box


----------



## jdherman (Mar 4, 2007)

The HR 22 does have 1 eSata, and 2 USB ports.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm pretty sure it's got the same ports as HR21, meaning 2 USB and 1 eSATA. The capacity sounds about right.


----------



## jdherman (Mar 4, 2007)

This makes even more sense given they use the same firmware version.

I swear the HR22 worked fine with the FAP drive until it got the latest firmware release. I bet DirecTV inadvertently broke support with that release.



Cyrus said:


> There have been posts here that say FAP eSATA works with HR20 but has some issues with HR21
> 
> If HR22 is an HR21 with a larger disk then it would have the same issues with FAP.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

I was told by Bluegrass rep,the installer that I would receive a HR 22;brought the HR 21. They lied!!


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

rlockshin said:


> I was told by Bluegrass rep,the installer that I would receive a HR 22;brought the HR 21. They lied!!


Unfortunate but not unforeseen. Its just the way it is with Directv hardware. As my 6 yr old is fond of saying, you get what you get and cant pitch a fit.

Henry Ford put it best. "Any customer can have a car painted any colour that he wants so long as it is black"

Directv lets you order a DVR what you get is entirely up to the supply chain, mabye you can get lucky with notes but then again most never seem to.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Unfortunate but not unforeseen. Its just the way it is with Directv hardware. As my 6 yr old is fond of saying, you get what you get and cant pitch a fit.
> 
> Henry Ford put it best. "Any customer can have a car painted any colour that he wants so long as it is black"
> 
> Directv lets you order a DVR what you get is entirely up to the supply chain, mabye you can get lucky with notes but then again most never seem to.


The larger HD makes it a totally different product so its not an equivilent of a color choice. The HR20/21 would be a downgrade from what I have, the HR22 is arguably an upgrade and at least doesn't reduce my current capacity. I have turned down previous free upgrades -- the only reason I'm doing it now is the HR22.

So they can try to deliver an HR21 but I won't accept the delivery. It's not about pitching a fit or a threat, just a simple reality -- I would rather stick with my current product if it isn't the HR22. Eventually they will offer it reliably and I could wait for then. That's why I had them put "customer won't accept delivery if it is not an HR22" on the work order (wording that was confirmed by the installation company rep), so no one will be surprised...


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

jdherman said:


> This makes even more sense given they use the same firmware version.
> 
> I swear the HR22 worked fine with the FAP drive until it got the latest firmware release. I bet DirecTV inadvertently broke support with that release.


Based on *MicroBeta*'s post, it's the Seagate enclosure that's somehow incompatible with HR21, he was able to get it to work with a different enclosure. So I doubt if the software update broke it. Maybe it just works intermittently, and it happened to work that first time.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Citivas said:


> The larger HD makes it a totally different product


To you its a different product but to Directv it is a HDDVR. Nothing special about it, just another of its many HD DVR units.



> Eventually they will offer it reliably and I could wait for then. That's why I had them put "customer won't accept delivery if it is not an HR22" on the work order (wording that was confirmed by the installation company rep), so no one will be surprised...


I wouldnt hold my breath, how many people still get refurbished HR20-700 units? Several lately I recall from the boards and that model was released in 2006. (check http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1745342 )

All I am saying is nothing has changed at D* you cant specify your part. If you do and you get it then it is sheer luck. If you want a specific model your best recourse is BestBuy.


----------



## rbgamble (Oct 23, 2007)

If all it adds is a 500 GB HDD, why not simply get an external 750 GB or 1 TB drive and hook it up to the HR20?

Why, for that matter, are they only adding a 500 GB drive when 1 TB drives are available for about the same cost as 500 GB drives?



Doug Brott said:


> Yes folks, it's real .. There will be an HR22 coming to the HR2x family ..
> 
> You may say "What? No First Look? " This is because the HR22 is pretty much the same thing as an HR21 except that it records 100 hours of HD instead of 50 hours of HD. This is accomplished by putting a 500GB HDD into the system instead of the normal 320GB HDD that you would find in the HR20/HR21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rbgamble said:


> If all it adds is a 500 GB HDD, why not simply get an external 750 GB or 1 TB drive and hook it up to the HR20?
> 
> Why, for that matter, are they only adding a 500 GB drive when 1 TB drives are available for about the same cost as 500 GB drives?


While some of you guys are happy with an additional external drive, there are many folks that probably don't want that scenario ..

As for 500GB vs. 1TB? I don't know for certain, but it's very likely that DIRECTV simply gets them enough cheaper to make a difference .. Besides, the 500GB drive is 100 hours of HD recording. That will be plenty sufficient for the average viewer.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

rbgamble said:


> If all it adds is a 500 GB HDD, why not simply get an external 750 GB or 1 TB drive and hook it up to the HR20?


I've posted on this before. I don't have room for the external drive and enclosure in my setup. In fact the previous discussion months ago ended with suggestions that the future HR22 (wasn't identified by that code at the time) would solve my problem so I have waited, happily with my 10-250 in the primary room (I already have an HR20 in the seconary location). I can wait some more if necessary. The only reason I was even tempted to call now, besides the availability of the HR22 now is that all things being equal, I would rather do the swap before the new TV season starts. After this I will be inclined to wait for the Fall break in December or next Summer.

Before I even called DirecTV yesterday I predicted on the Tivocommunity forum that it was very unlikely they would be able to specifically promise an HR22 delivery knowing how they treat all the units interchangeably. So I was a little surprised they claimed they could but as I have posted I don't expect they will do what they claimed...


----------



## 02ssmdx (Jul 16, 2008)

For those of you in the SF Bay Area, the SSF costco has the HR22 in stock for for $169.


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you Costco! 

They swapped my HR21 I bought about a month ago to the HR22 with no questions asked. 

I'm unsure if the HR21 fell under the 90 day return policy or the year policy. When I asked (after the transaction was complete) the rep said neither.


-----


In other news...RIP LeRoi Moore (sax for DMB). Died today after returning back to LA to start rehab. (DMB was at Staples Center tonight and tomorrow).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Clark143 said:


> Thank you Costco!
> 
> They swapped my HR21 I bought about a month ago to the HR22 with no questions asked.
> 
> I'm unsure if the HR21 fell under the 90 day return policy or the year policy. When I asked (after the transaction was complete) the rep said neither.


Was your HR21 activated? If so, I would think you would have to return it to D* since it is a lease.


----------



## Ricawn (Aug 15, 2008)

So I have what I believe is the new HR22 and I just got it installed, but they were only able to run one line to it. They said one line dvr service would be coming soon. I talked to customer service and they said they already have this service in some areas, but not in mine yet. Can anyone provide more information about this or when it might become available.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ricawn said:


> So I have what I believe is the new HR22 and I just got it installed, but they were only able to run one line to it. They said one line dvr service would be coming soon. I talked to customer service and they said they already have this service in some areas, but not in mine yet. Can anyone provide more information about this or when it might become available.


Yes, there are 2 ways to get "one line DVR service". Its already available, but I think you have to ask for it.

You can read about it here and here.

Hope this helps, and let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ricawn said:


> So I have what I believe is the new HR22 and I just got it installed, but they were only able to run one line to it. They said one line dvr service would be coming soon. I talked to customer service and they said they already have this service in some areas, but not in mine yet. Can anyone provide more information about this or when it might become available.


What you are referring to is the SWM (or Single Wire Multiswitch). There are two types, the SWM8 which is a separate multiswitch that connects to the four lines of a new HD dish. There is also the SL5s (Slimline-5 SWM) LNB head which will fit on the Slimline dish assembly. This LNB has the Single Wire Multiswitch built into the LNB so only one cable comes from the dish into your house .. allowing up to 8 tuners to be attached.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ricawn said:


> ...but they were only able to run one line to it. They said one line dvr service would be coming soon.


Depending on why they only ran one line, you may be able to get the installer back out to run the second line. If the reason was because you did not want the line run on the outside of the building, or because it would have required wall fishing at extra cost you did not want to pay for, then you are probably stuck. But if the installer simply chose not to run the line because you would eventually be able to do single line service, that would not be acceptable and you can get the second line installed.

Carl


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

I really cannot understand Directv coming out with new equipment when we are still downloading CE's for existing receivers.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

dogbreath said:


> I really cannot understand Directv coming out with new equipment when we are still downloading CE's for existing receivers.


What does continuing development on existing receivers have to do with releasing new receivers? Especially in this case when the new receiver is just a larger hard drive. I expect CEs to continue for the HR20s until the receivers are no longer supported.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish they would sell me one without a hard drive for 100 bucks cheaper, then I would just add a TB drive and record all my por, err programs. Did anyone figure out how to get playboy without it showing up on the bill as playboy? heheh


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Elephanthead said:


> I wish they would sell me one without a hard drive for 100 bucks cheaper, then I would just add a TB drive and record all my por, err programs. Did anyone figure out how to get playboy without it showing up on the bill as playboy? heheh


Buy an eSATA external drive and plug it in.


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

For anyone looking the the Northern VA area, the Best Buy in Reston showed some in stock. I went there and they couldn't find them. They were still on the truck and they unloaded one for me - I think they had 4, now 3.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

For what, $169?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Buy an eSATA external drive and plug it in.


So DirecTV will give him the DVR for 100 bucks less if he doesn't use the internal drive, or that will prevent the Playboy channel from showing up on his bill? I'm just trying to figure out which of the two concerns that he expressed in his post that your reply was meant to address


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> So DirecTV will give him the DVR for 100 bucks less if he doesn't use the internal drive, or that will prevent the Playboy channel from showing up on his bill? I'm just trying to figure out which of the two concerns that he expressed in his post that your reply was meant to address


The concern I was addressing was obvious. If he wants a terabyte drive, buy one and plug it in. If he doesn't want to buy one, don't. Directv won't sell him a DVR cheaper (at least in this product cycle, until they complete their "one box fits all" conversion process) so for now it's just a *****, like a great number of posts these days.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Is there any chance whatsoever that buying an HR-22 will improve the massive trick play problems on OTA recordings and general pix & audio meltdown (freeze/stutter/jump back/Pixelization/etc) on all recordings as I'm getting on my HR-21 every 5-10 minutes? This has pretty much wrecked my enjoyment of the Olympics. All my signal strengths are fine.

From what I've read, all or most of these issues stem from buggy firmware issues and are not hardware-related. And of course, the HR-22 is exactly the same hardware.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Is there any chance whatsoever that buying an HR-22 will improve the massive trick play problems on OTA recordings and general pix & audio meltdown (freeze/stutter/jump back/Pixelization/etc) on all recordings as I'm getting on my HR-21 every 5-10 minutes? This has pretty much wrecked my enjoyment of the Olympics. All my signal strengths are fine.
> 
> From what I've read, all or most of these issues stem from buggy firmware issues and are not hardware-related. And of course, the HR-22 is exactly the same hardware.


That problem could very easily be a bad hard drive or one going bad, so why do you think it's firmware?


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> The concern I was addressing was obvious. If he wants a terabyte drive, buy one and plug it in. If he doesn't want to buy one, don't. Directv won't sell him a DVR cheaper (at least in this product cycle, until they complete their "one box fits all" conversion process) so for now it's just a *****, like a great number of posts these days.


I don't see how wishing that there was an option to get a cheaper DVR if you are willing to take delivery of it without a hard drive and supply your own is a "*****", but thanks for addressing my question and letting me know that your reply wasn't intended to address the issues that the other poster presented. Maybe your post was just meant to be a "*****" instead of addressing any issue that was being discussed :lol:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dogbreath said:


> I really cannot understand Directv coming out with new equipment when we are still downloading CE's for existing receivers.


That's an easy answer the only thing different in the HR22 is a larger Hard Drive.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Is there any chance whatsoever that buying an HR-22 will improve the massive trick play problems on OTA recordings and general pix & audio meltdown (freeze/stutter/jump back/Pixelization/etc) on all recordings as I'm getting on my HR-21 every 5-10 minutes? This has pretty much wrecked my enjoyment of the Olympics. All my signal strengths are fine.
> 
> From what I've read, all or most of these issues stem from buggy firmware issues and are not hardware-related. And of course, the HR-22 is exactly the same hardware.


If you already have an HR21, then there is no reason to get an HR22 .. since it is apparent that you do not enjoy the HR21, it is unlikely that you would enjoy the HR22 either.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Ricawn said:


> So I have what I believe is the new HR22 and I just got it installed, but they were only able to run one line to it. They said one line dvr service would be coming soon. I talked to customer service and they said they already have this service in some areas, but not in mine yet. Can anyone provide more information about this or when it might become available.


Did you receive the HR22 from a DirecTV installer or did you get it yourself at a retail outlet?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, I think it's firmware since every problem I have has been replicated by many folks in this forum with the same hardware. That's discouraging me from thinking I could solve any issues with a hardware swapout to the same set of junk. The hard drive is only about 9 months old. If they go that fast there needs to be a recall or a class action suit.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd enjoy the HR21 if it worked properly. It doesn't. But its major issues are common to very many of the posters here, so I don't feel so lonely.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> I'd enjoy the HR21 if it worked properly. It doesn't. But its major issues are common to very many of the posters here, so I don't feel so lonely.


Well, sorry you're having so many problems. I've had mine for over a year and it's been a very stable, very reliable box since it was released nationally.


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> Was your HR21 activated? If so, I would think you would have to return it to D* since it is a lease.


It was activated. I called Directv when I got home and told them I needed to activate a unit and deactivate another. They said okay. Never questioned or said anything about sending it anywhere.


----------



## MoMo (Dec 20, 2006)

I just got two HR22's and caller id does not work on either. I was replacing two older boxes that caller id worked fine on. Can anyone confirm functioning caller id on the new box? They were purchased at Bestbuy in metro Atlanta.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I just got two HR22's and caller id does not work on either. I was replacing two older boxes that caller id worked fine on. Can anyone confirm functioning caller id on the new box? They were purchased at Bestbuy in metro Atlanta.


CallerID should work fine on these boxes .. You may actually have a ground loop that is causing things to not work as you expect. Is the Satellite dish and associated coax grounded?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Lefty, I'm kind of assuming you don't have an AM21 with yours, the OTA recordings are a major PITA as they don't respond to trick play in any coherent way. But even with sat recordings, I get complete pix and audio breakdown at regular intervals, though the trick play is much better on them. If you have zero problems, that would suggest I have a hardware failure, not firmware bugs. Since we use the same firmware.


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes folks, it's real .. There will be an HR22 coming to the HR2x family ..
> 
> You may say "What? No First Look? " This is because the HR22 is pretty much the same thing as an HR21 except that it records 100 hours of HD instead of 50 hours of HD. This is accomplished by putting a 500GB HDD into the system instead of the normal 320GB HDD that you would find in the HR20/HR21.
> 
> ...


Doug.............any idea if this HR22 will be readily available from Directv itself for their customers for installs, swap outs, etc. or is one forced to purchase it from a retailer? Any info. would be very helpful.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I just got two HR22's and caller id does not work on either. I was replacing two older boxes that caller id worked fine on. Can anyone confirm functioning caller id on the new box? They were purchased at Bestbuy in metro Atlanta.


Works on mine.


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

Citivas said:


> For what it's worth, I got DirecTV to promise they are delivering me a free HR22 to replace my HR10-250 (which I get to keep) next Monday... customer will not accept delivery of anything but an HR22... I'll post how it goes.


So how did it go? I see you have an HR22, but did the installers bring it, or did you have to refuse delivery of something else and then go out and buy an HR22 at Best Buy? I'm hoping your installers brought it since I'm planning on upgrading soon and I'd like to request an HR22 as well. I know it would be a crap shoot, but it would be good to hear that installers are starting to have them on their trucks.


----------



## MoMo (Dec 20, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> CallerID should work fine on these boxes .. You may actually have a ground loop that is causing things to not work as you expect. Is the Satellite dish and associated coax grounded?


I literally swapped in these new boxes with hr20's that had caller id working with no problem. In fact, there is actually another two hr21's in the rack and there caller id is fine. All boxes are in the same rack with same connections in a whole house audio/video config. I did not have a lot of time to trouble shoot further but I appreciate the advice.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Hey Lefty, I'm kind of assuming you don't have an AM21 with yours, the OTA recordings are a major PITA as they don't respond to trick play in any coherent way. But even with sat recordings, I get complete pix and audio breakdown at regular intervals, though the trick play is much better on them. If you have zero problems, that would suggest I have a hardware failure, not firmware bugs. Since we use the same firmware.


Actually, that's an incorrect assumption. I have had an AM21 since around late January. 

MPEG2 HD (which is what OTA is) is generally much smoother in my experience than MPEG4 HD but that's really an issue of the codecs. The way MPEG4 is encoded, there are fewer "cues" in the stream for the box to scan for and use to build the complete image. This was all hashed around years ago when the HR20 came out and had such terrible trickplay on the MPEG4 satellite locals. Since then the code has been optimized a LOT. It's never gonna be as smooth as MPEG2 SD (*), but it's a lot better than it was. It'll have to be another box than the HR2x's however, as they don't have the CPU power to do it.

(*) CAVEAT: I shouldn't say "never." More precisely, until there are Directv MPEG4 boxes with perhaps another order of magnitude more processing power, it won't be as precise. The boxes COULD internally render all the frames off the disk in faster-than-realtime (rather than skipping or incompletely rendering them) and then display them much more quickly (and smoothly) than they are now, but that would need a lot more processing power to be able to do it while at the same time having enough cycles free to be recording up to two more streams and keeping up with internal housekeeping tasks too.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

jnelaine said:


> So how did it go? I see you have an HR22, but did the installers bring it, or did you have to refuse delivery of something else and then go out and buy an HR22 at Best Buy? I'm hoping your installers brought it since I'm planning on upgrading soon and I'd like to request an HR22 as well. I know it would be a crap shoot, but it would be good to hear that installers are starting to have them on their trucks.


It was a whole saga played out over 48 hours. I had always been skeptical on the installer showing up with it. When the online work order showed HR20 (despite being told it was HR22 in the work order) I called them back. Initially they told me to ignore the online work order and that I was definitely getting the HR22 in the "real" work order. When I asked for that in writing I got transferred to a supervisor who tried to change the story a bit and put it on the installer, saying it was up to them to make sure I got the HR22, not DirecTV. I said it was DirecTV who promised it, not the installer, so that doesn't make any sense? I said I had already called the installer Ironwood Communications (true) and they had agreed the work order showed HR22 and that they would deliver it "if DirecTV supplies us one." The supervisor then said she would call Ironwood back and "work it out" but that I would get an HR22 one way or another. She gave me her first name and when I asked for more to identify her (last name, employee ID, whatever) she said she was "the only Sharon who was a supervisor" and wouldn't give anything more. The next day of course I never heard back. So I called again and after a lot of repetitive talking got another guy claiming to be a supervisor who claimed he had never heard of a Sharon. He now claimed my work order only said "provide HR22 if possible" (a direct lie, given that I had them read it back to me word for word previously and had Ironwood do the same) and that in any event that DirecTV was not responsible for the misstatements of its employees. He said that DirecTV doesn't even have the ability to send an HR22 if they wanted to because they are "exclusively in the retail supply chain and unavailable to DirecTV or its installers directly." That's why I am really curious about the other poster here who sounded like he received one from them.

Anyway, he was completely unapologetic and I even question whether he was lying about being a supervisor - for all I know the CSR transferred me to her buddy the next cubicle over. He also lied about my ability to still watch previously recorded content on my 10-250 once I deactivated it claiming I needed to maintain the monthly account access on it to do so. He basically said my best course was the cancel the install and just get an HR22 at Best Buy (we don't have Costco's in my area). I went ahead and did so and got a bunch of programming credits to offset the cost of the new box. On the one hand, I got it sooner this way and don't have to sit around wondering if the installer will show up next Monday. On the other hand it is constantly discouraging to deal with the level of deceit and incompetent with DirecTV reps, and the programming credits did not fully add up to my cost outlay for the new box, especially when you consider that some of them are for services I never subscribed to and wouldn't if they weren't free credits so it isn't a true offset of a new expense.

Anyway, so far the box is fine. It is the super glossy black and seems lighter than the HR20. Otherwise is functions identically but for the presumably extra HD capacity. It did interrupt the setup in the middle to do an auto software upgrade then had me start over 25 minutes later when it was done, but whatever&#8230;.

So the bottom line is I don't know what to tell you about expecting one from an installer. According to the last DirecTV guy that is an "impossibility" right now. But he may have been lying. If you want to be safe, until there is a confirmed receipt of one from an installer the safer course is to get one in the wild&#8230;


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Spoke too soon on the HR22 not having any issues so far. I just had to do a reset on it. The live TV show picture froze. I then tried other live TV shows (various SD and HD) and all had gray screens with no show. I then went to the recorded shows, including some I had already watched and knew to have images) and they all had gray screens with no video or sound. The menus continued to work through all this but it couldn't process any video at all it seems. Internal temp was fine, good enough.

After the reset it worked fine again. The box is about 1.5 days old. That's still a better track record than the HR20 when I first got it but not a good start versus the HR20 now. I have software version 0x0255.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Citivas said:


> Spoke too soon on the HR22 not having any issues so far. I just had to do a reset on it. The live TV show picture froze. I then tried other live TV shows (various SD and HD) and all had gray screens with no show. I then went to the recorded shows, including some I had already watched and knew to have images) and they all had gray screens with no video or sound. The menus continued to work through all this but it couldn't process any video at all it seems. Internal temp was fine, good enough.
> 
> After the reset it worked fine again. The box is about 1.5 days old. That's still a better track record than the HR20 when I first got it but not a good start versus the HR20 now. I have software version 0x0255.


PLEASE make sure to report this issue here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127196


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Lefty--That would tend to suggest that sat recordings (with their diminished cues in the stream) would be WORSE for trickplay than OTA, yet in my case and very many posters here, the opposite is true. Trickplay on AM21 OTA recordings is almost useless. Did D* just optimize for MP4, or is just their record codec for AM21/OTA buggy?

And you're saying you have no problems using trickplay on AM21 OTA recordings? That would amaze me. Mine have been seriously buggy with the remote from the beginning.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I have not had any serious trickplay problems at all in a very, very long time. It's smoothest on MPEG2 SD and worst (for me) on MPEG4 HD. Everything else falls in between. I haven't had any more problems with AM21 recordings at all than in any other kind. That's just my personal experience.

Now, that said, Directv has had lots of problems in the past with locals giving them bad feeds (my local CBS is doing that lately again - grrr!) to be transcoded into MPEG4. It's quite possible some of these are actually starting out as problematic MPEG2 feeds to begin with. It's also possible you have a hardware problem with your box and it's causing bandwidth congesting somewhere in the processing chain from the tuners through the USB interface through the main board through the hard drive, out through the Broadcom chip, etc. 

There's just too many variables to be completely certain in your case, but I have yet to hear widespread reports of AM21 problems and like I said, I've had one for longer than most.


----------



## thhrash (Nov 19, 2007)

Just called Ironwood to see if they had any HR22 locally and the CSR said no. Did verify my install would be happening on Monday


----------



## jnelaine (Jun 8, 2008)

Citivas said:


> So the bottom line is I don't know what to tell you about expecting one from an installer. According to the last DirecTV guy that is an "impossibility" right now. But he may have been lying. If you want to be safe, until there is a confirmed receipt of one from an installer the safer course is to get one in the wild&#8230;


Thanks for the detailed information on what you went through. Given that almost everyone says that you never know what an installer will bring until they show up, and given that HR22s are still so new, I think you are right - you have to go out and buy one to make sure you get it. My only problem is that I need three of them to replace my HR10s. I doubt DirecTV would give me THAT many programming credits to pay for 3 HR22s.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting concept, that the OTA signal into the AM21 is flawed and causes encoding issues. Can't rule it out.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

MoMo said:


> I literally swapped in these new boxes with hr20's that had caller id working with no problem. In fact, there is actually another two hr21's in the rack and there caller id is fine. All boxes are in the same rack with same connections in a whole house audio/video config. I did not have a lot of time to trouble shoot further but I appreciate the advice.


HR21-100s? Those have ground plugs if I recall ..


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Was just at my Costco and they have the HR22's for 169. But be careful, as they also had some HR21's on the same pallet too, and the boxes look very similar.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

If you purchase an HR22 from a retailer is it still covered if you have the Directv monthly service plan? Also if I want an additional HD DVR I would assume it would be better to purchase it directly from a retailer to insure I get an HR22 rather than order from Directv and get a HR21 (same price from Directv with a smaller drive - why would anyone order from Directv)?


----------



## dacin (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope I may piggyback on gator1234's question:

Assuming you purchased receivers from DirecTV and you don't have DirecTV's monthly service plan. Now, if the receiver breaks (hard drive fails, for example), do they replace it for you for free? Or is that the whole point of the monthly service plan. And, what about the satellite dish? I ask this because my area gets fairly high winds in the Fall.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dacin said:


> I hope I may piggyback on gator1234's question:
> 
> Assuming you purchased receivers from DirecTV and you don't have DirecTV's monthly service plan. Now, if the receiver breaks (hard drive fails, for example), do they replace it for you for free? Or is that the whole point of the monthly service plan. And, what about the satellite dish? I ask this because my area gets fairly high winds in the Fall.


Warranty after install is 90 days,after that it's 19.95 S&H or free with the Protection Plan.

The whole point of the Protection Plan is it covers everything even realignments.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Currently I have a HR20-100 with my Oleiva 32" HDTV in my living room. I am about to purchase my dream machine (Sony 46" XBR4) for my family room where I have home theater. I had planed to just move my HR20 in there and buy a std H series for my living room. But..I love DVRs so much I think fot the exta $100, Ill just get another HR series set. I do like that fact that the new HR22 can record 100 hrs of HD. Is the only way to get this unit is to purchase it at BB? I guess if I go thru "D", there is no was I will know what i get. I am pretty confortable setting it up myself. I dont think I need a service call from D. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Warranty after install is 90 days,after that it's 19.95 S&H or free with the Protection Plan.
> 
> The whole point of the Protection Plan is it covers everything even realignments.


You are about to get buried by posters who think the PP is for fools. Me? I agree with you 100%. I would have spent well over $1500 just on shipping and service calls since the 20s came out were I not a member of the PP. And yet, someone will post and say I'M NOT GOING TO PAY ANYMORE MONEY TO D* THAN I HAVE TO. Have they got a valid argument? No. Just "penny wise and pound foolish".

Rich


----------



## the_dudeman (Jun 19, 2008)

If I put a 500gb hdd in my hr21, wouldn't i now have an hr22? Voided warrany aside. 

Weeknees has been selling hr21s with bigger drives for a long time.

Just not understanding all the fuss over this new box.

dudeman


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> You are about to get buried by posters who think the PP is for fools. Me? I agree with you 100%. I would have spent well over $1500 just on shipping and service calls since the 20s came out were I not a member of the PP. And yet, someone will post and say I'M NOT GOING TO PAY ANYMORE MONEY TO D* THAN I HAVE TO. Have they got a valid argument? No. Just "penny wise and pound foolish".
> 
> Rich


Rich you and I dont see eye to eye on some things but the PP has its place thats for sure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

the_dudeman said:


> If I put a 500gb hdd in my hr21, wouldn't i now have an hr22? Voided warrany aside.


No, you'd have a 21 with a large hard drive.



> Weeknees has been selling hr21s with bigger drives for a long time.


Don't you find their prices a little...high?



> Just not understanding all the fuss over this new box.


If someone didn't fuss over every little thing, what would we have to argue about? It's just a new model with almost the size hard drive they should have put in the 20s in the first place. And that's still not going to make any difference to eSATA users who are up in the 2TB range now in recording capacity.

Personally, I would wait for a while, quite a while, and see how stable the 22s are going to be. Maybe the new unit will support DLBs, MRVs, SUVs, DDTs, CSIs, DODs, VODs, etc.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Maruuk said:


> Interesting concept, that the OTA signal into the AM21 is flawed and causes encoding issues. Can't rule it out.


What really makes that concept interesting is that encoding only happens at the TV station, network, uplink site or earlier in the chain, and never in any way at the STB/AM21, which instead has the tasks of demodulating, demultiplexing, and DE-coding to contend with, and those last two are not even done in the AM21, which simply demodulates the OTA signal to baseband and formats it to conform to USB protocol. So as interesting as it might be, that "interesting concept" as put forth is a little bass-ackwards. Encoding happens only at the source and decoding doesn't ever happen until playback, on the other side of the HDD, meaning the AM21 has nothing at all to do with either encoding or decoding.

The only thing that can't be ruled out is that there may be idiosyncratic encoding issues at the source that the AM21 is not quite as compatible with _*in how it demodulates the signal and formats it to USB*_ as other ATSC or DVB tuners might be, issues which probably don't really have anything even to do with encoding or decoding _per se_, but might have something to do with metadata or demux handling in the STB itself.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> What really makes that concept interesting is that encoding only happens at the TV station, network, uplink site or earlier in the chain, and never in any way at the STB/AM21, which instead has the tasks of demodulating, demultiplexing, and DE-coding to contend with, and those last two are not even done in the AM21, which simply demodulates the OTA signal to baseband and formats it to conform to USB protocol. So as interesting as it might be, that "interesting concept" as put forth is a little bass-ackwards. Encoding happens only at the source and decoding doesn't ever happen until playback, on the other side of the HDD, meaning the AM21 has nothing at all to do with either encoding or decoding.
> 
> The only thing that can't be ruled out is that there may be idiosyncratic encoding issues at the source that the AM21 is not quite as compatible with _*in how it demodulates the signal and formats it to USB*_ as other ATSC or DVB tuners might be, issues which probably don't really have anything even to do with encoding or decoding _per se_, but might have something to do with metadata or demux handling in the STB itself.


Wow! I actually understood the first paragraph. Well written! I'm not sure what I read meant, but you got your point across. The second paragraph, you lost me at "idiosyncratic encoding".

Oh, what is an HDD?

Rich


----------



## Clint Eastwood (Aug 13, 2008)

Hopefully I'm on the right thread, if not, please direct me to the proper one. I want to add more recording space on my Directv setup. My local Best Buy has the new HR22 with 100 hours of HD recording space. I have an HR 20 now and would either add the new HR22 or possibly add an external hard drive to the HR20. I have zero technical skills in the sat realm. Here are some questions

1. How do you "hook up" an external drive to the DVR unit?

2. Can you download existing programs(football games I recorded)from the DVR to the newly installed hard drive to keep and safeguard.

3. Is there any way to record HD games to a disk and they would remain in HD for possible replay on a Blu Ray Player(I have a stand alone Panny unit)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Hopefully I'm on the right thread, if not, please direct me to the proper one. I want to add more recording space on my Directv setup. My local Best Buy has the new HR22 with 100 hours of HD recording space. I have an HR 20 now and would either add the new HR22 or possibly add an external hard drive to the HR20. I have zero technical skills in the sat realm. Here are some questions
> 
> 1. How do you "hook up" an external drive to the DVR unit?
> 
> ...


Try searching the members for VOS. He can answer all your questions.

Rich


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

rich584 said:


> ...Don't you find their prices a little...high?...


If you compare those prices to the price of a bargain bin drive at Fry's, they do seem high. But what you are buying is two things, a drive and reliability. The boys at Weaknees have already fought all of the battles and figured out which drives work well, which is actually pretty important because many drives don't work well for multimedia, seeing as how most drives are designed for burst throughput rather than sustained throughput. Some drives don't work at all with the HR2x, which lots of folks found out the hard way. I hate doing things the hard way.

I had the option in March of buying a bare 1TB drive for $129 and then buying an enclosure and PS for it, compared to $399 for the whole shootin' match from Weaknees. While they have been known to gouge folks on HR10-250 hardware prices (which I have reamed them for repeatedly on the forums, said here just so you know I'm not a troll for them) I felt that $399 was a bargain, as I find nothing more frustrating than finding out my DVR missed the season finale of my favorite show which then is unavailable in HD anywhere else. IOW, no buyer remorse for paying that higher price (plus it's worked flawlessly and I never looked back). I've also had 3 DTivo upgrades (adding secondary drives) from Weaknees, all of which could not have gone better, so I trust them to have figured all of this out ahead of time for me.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Wow! I actually understood the first paragraph. Well written! I'm not sure what I read meant, but you got your point across. The second paragraph, you lost me at "idiosyncratic encoding".
> 
> Oh, what is an HDD?
> 
> Rich


Really? Are you just yankin' me now? You've certainly been on the forum enough to know that HDD stands for Hard Disk Drive, and is used to avoid confusion with HD for High Definition, right?

By "idiosyncratic encoding issues" I am referring to the fact that the ATSC standards are pretty broad. They tell you in broad terms what you should do, what you can do, and some of what you can't do, but they are pretty open on how things actually get accomplished, which is on purpose to encourage new technology. This means that different manufacturers have different takes on how to do things, and that the results may be incompatible for a few items used down the line.

The problem is that testing doesn't always lead to knowing this, as not everything is tested in all possible situations with all possible ancillary gear. This can lead to TV stations monitoring their own signal on one sort of STB and them thinking everything is just peachy, while customers 5 miles away with a particular type of TV may not be able to receive them at all. Unfortunately, that sort of thing is common, and it may be that the AM21 is not compatible with how every single TV station in the country does things, since each of them does it slightly differently.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Really? Are you just yankin' me now? You've certainly been on the forum enough to know that HDD stands for Hard Disk Drive, and is used to avoid confusion with HD for High Definition, right?


Dead serious. Never heard it called that. I always thought the context of the post would make an acronym, such as HD, clear. Didn't know a protocol existed.

Take my previous post in the vein that I meant it: A compliment.

Rich


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rich584 said:


> You are about to get buried by posters who think the PP is for fools. Me? I agree with you 100%. I would have spent well over $1500 just on shipping and service calls since the 20s came out were I not a member of the PP. And yet, someone will post and say I'M NOT GOING TO PAY ANYMORE MONEY TO D* THAN I HAVE TO. Have they got a valid argument? No. Just "penny wise and pound foolish".
> 
> Rich


I just answered the question.Doesn't mean I have it.Doesn't mean I don't that's my business.See? I'm learning. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:backtotop please.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

the_dudeman said:


> If I put a 500gb hdd in my hr21, wouldn't i now have an hr22? Voided warrany aside.
> 
> Weeknees has been selling hr21s with bigger drives for a long time.
> 
> ...


Because it's DirecTV's new leased HDDVR and the first one I've seen being leased by Best Buy and DirecTV with a 500GB Hard Drive.Which is a good thing now if Best Buy would get their Information right about the R22 on their website.


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

The HR-22 is listed in today's Best Buy flyer in my Sunday newspaper


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

the_dudeman said:


> If I put a 500gb hdd in my hr21, wouldn't i now have an hr22? Voided warrany aside.
> 
> Weeknees has been selling hr21s with bigger drives for a long time.
> 
> ...


Yes, you would. But not everyone wants to do that. Thus the fuss. Not everyone in the world thinks exactly the same or has the same priorities. Some of us either don't want to or have reasons it doesn't make sense to hack our boxes or install internal drives. Thus the reason there is a market for the HR22 which has quickly been going out of stock at BB...


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

I just saw a whole skid worth of HR22-100 at Costo for $169... it sucks that I just got the HR21 from BB last week, can't take it back...


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

dreamyip said:


> I just saw a whole skid worth of HR22-100 at Costo for $169... it sucks that I just got the HR21 from BB last week, can't take it back...


I wish I had had the Costco option instead of BB but they weren't offering it online and there are no stores in my area... Anyway, it looks like a second wave of shipments is hitting the stores. It is still backordered on bestbuy.com but last week when I searched in-store inventory in the NY, NJ, San Fran and Los Angeles areas only one store in NY had any inventory...

Anyway, my unit has had one freeze / software restart so far but otherwise is performing fine. Other than capacity and appearance it behaves exactly like my HR20, as expected.


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

My HR22 (not yet activated) went back to best buy today. I randomly hit the lucky number in CSR roulette. I was calling to activate the replacement for my defective HR21 (prior to activating the HR22), and while the CSR was waiting for the new HR21 to download the software update and make sure it was active, we were chatting. He asked about my other receivers and I told him that I had a few HR10-250s that I wasn't able to upgrade for free since last year I upgraded one for free and DirecTV wouldn't allow me to take advantage of that offer again. I was honest with him, told him that I called 2-3 times and each time was told I wasn't eligible for an upgrade, and that I had to pay $199, to replace my "Hi Definition Tivo" that doesn't get any Hi def channels. I told him I understood why, and reluctantly accepted that. He told me that didn't make any sense and he would do it for me. I didn't even ask. So, another HRxx to be installed Sept 8th, and my HR22 goes bacck to best buy. I wanted the larger hard drive, but I'll take the smaller one for free.

Maybe since it is 2 weeks away, I can hold out hope getting the 22 from the installer, but I doubt it.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Why buy one when you can just add another drive. I saw Buy.com has a Fantom 1 TB for $149 and its esata


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> Why buy one when you can just add another drive. I saw Buy.com has a Fantom 1 TB for $149 and its esata


Opening the receiver would be a violation of the lease agreement.

Just so ya know...

Mike


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Why buy one when you can just add another drive. I saw Buy.com has a Fantom 1 TB for $149 and its esata


I feel like this thread is stuck in redundancy on this issue. Let's just stipulate that everyone who reads is it aware that you can add external drives to the HR2X series. Or that people who don't mind opening the box and voiding support can add one internally. But let's also stipulate that, while some of you just can't make see why, that there are people who do not want to or have reasons it doesn't make sense for them to have an external drive attached and don't feel comfortable adding the internal one. Thus the reason there is a marketplace for the HR22.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fredtsb said:


> Lots of people bought Yugos, too. That made little sense to me at the time and this makes little sense to me now. If they had put a 750 or 1TB in the 22 I could see it. That would at least pay back the people who suffered with the 20/21s all this time.
> 
> The reason you see the repetitive answers regarding adding an eSATA is because it is so simple and potentially so much larger and so much more logical.


Yes, but technically speaking the 500GB HDD provides double the recording capacity of the 300GB HDD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but technically speaking the 500GB HDD provides double the recording capacity of the 300GB HDD.


I agree with Fredtsb and you. I'm switching to 2TB eSATAs now. More power! The Yugos were underpowered (ever drive one? Yuk!) and the 22 is under the capacity level I need. If I got one, I'd just add an eSATA to it.

You have to remember, I am, and have been, assuming that most of the people on the forum are a little more affluent than the average person and can afford the eSATAs. If I'm wrong with this generality, and I'm sure that in some specific cases, I am wrong, I apologize to those folks and didn't mean to offend anyone.

Rich


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but technically speaking the 500GB HDD provides double the recording capacity of the 300GB HDD.


Stupid question here Doug.

Say I bought a 1Tb external drive and added it.. Does the non user space stay on the internal drive say the space used by Movies Now etc? Or does that space get eaten out of the new drive as well?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> Stupid question here Doug.
> 
> Say I bought a 1Tb external drive and added it.. Does the non user space stay on the internal drive say the space used by Movies Now etc? Or does that space get eaten out of the new drive as well?


The space is used on the eSATA drive. When adding an eSATA it completely replaces the internal drive.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1760325 said:


> The space is used on the eSATA drive. When adding an eSATA it completely replaces the internal drive.


When doing this does the D* allocation stay the same size? Or does it take a percentage of the drive space?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> When doing this does the D* allocation stay the same size? Or does it take a percentage of the drive space?


It is always 100GB and it does not matter the size of the drive.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

It is a fixed size which is why the 320gb hd has 50 hours of recording and a 500 has 100 hours. It seems to be around 100gbs reserved over all so roughly speaking 200gbs = 50 hours. A tb drive ends up being 900gbs for storage or about 225 hours hd.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> Stupid question here Doug.
> 
> Say I bought a 1Tb external drive and added it.. Does the non user space stay on the internal drive say the space used by Movies Now etc? Or does that space get eaten out of the new drive as well?


It's the drive you are using that loses the 100 Gigs. Altho I've begun to wonder about that. I get an awful lot of recordings on my eSATAs and usually have at least one filled up and when I do the math, it seems as if my total hours of recording pretty much matches up with what I would expect to get from a 750.

We had this discussion quite a while ago and Earl finally answered the question. I hope I remembered correctly. Been a while.

Rich


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Michael D'Angelo;1760339 said:


> It is always 100GB and it does not matter the size of the drive.


how much of the 100 is reserved for movies now ?

someone posted this:
"Based on posts here, 40g of the 140 is reserved for operations leaving 100g for DirecTV use."

is that right ?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> It's the drive you are using that loses the 100 Gigs. Altho I've begun to wonder about that. I get an awful lot of recordings on my eSATAs and usually have at least one filled up and when I do the math, it seems as if my total hours of recording pretty much matches up with what I would expect to get from a 750.
> 
> We had this discussion quite a while ago and Earl finally answered the question. I hope I remembered correctly. Been a while.


Thanks Rich. I remember speaking on here with Earl once about this and I still dont understand why they have to disable the internal drive altogether. Its such a huge waste.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> Thanks Rich. I remember speaking on here with Earl once about this and I still dont understand why they have to disable the internal drive altogether. Its such a huge waste.


I'm sure the answer is that Esata isn't supported and it was the quick and easy way to get something working. Doing a proper situation where it used the two together would take a lot more work than just having it detect and use the esata hd first and ignoring the internal drive.


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings,

i am new to DBSTalk and have been reading many of the posts throughout the site. 

I picked up a HR22 at Best Buy to replace my DirecTVTivo R-10.

A couple questions/issues:

1. The HR22 does not show up as an option in the DVR Scheduler. Under my setup where it lists the receivers on the Directv website its not even listed as a DVR. Its listed as HD - HR22-100. Could this be why it does not show up in the DVR scheduler? Or is the DVR scheduler not compatible with this model yet?

2. I have searched for a document that defines what the LED's on the blue ring mean. Are they a diagnostic tool? I have 2 leds that appear to be dead and I am trying to determine if its a manufacturing defect or there is a larger issue.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I must have an HR24 since I have a 1TB Internal Drive in my HR21-700!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

WyldCard said:


> Greetings,
> 
> i am new to DBSTalk and have been reading many of the posts throughout the site.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums, WyldCard! :welcome_s

1) It "should" show up in the DVR scheduler. When did you activate the unit? Maybe it will update in a day or so?

2) The LED ring should all be lit most of the time. When fast forwarding the lights rotate clockwise and when rewinding, the lights should rotate counter-clockwise.

When paused, the lights should cycle bright and dim as a whole group.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

WyldCard said:


> I have 2 leds that appear to be dead and I am trying to determine if its a manufacturing defect or there is a larger issue.


First of all Welcome!

Second, they all should be lit, but some around here have reported that some of their lights did not come one when they first got their units and then "fixed themselves" so to speak and eventually all the lights lit up.

It does not mean anything bad though, besides possibly a few fussy LEDs not wanting to turn on


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

evan_s said:


> I'm sure the answer is that Esata isn't supported and it was the quick and easy way to get something working. Doing a proper situation where it used the two together would take a lot more work than just having it detect and use the esata hd first and ignoring the internal drive.


Have you ever seen a DVR that had eSATA capability that used the original internal HD and the external HD in concert? Not trying to make a point here, I ask this out of ignorance. I have had many, many TiVos and always replaced the original HD with a larger drive. Never gave a thought to the original HD. Isn't that the same as what we do with the eSATAs? I see no difference.

Now, if the 22 came with a 1TB internal drive and that capacity could be added to a 2TB eSATA, that would be interesting and I could see a point to this ongoing argument. As it stands now, if I were to acquire a 22 I would quickly add a large eSATA and forget about the internal drive.

Rich


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Have you ever seen a DVR that had eSATA capability that used the original internal HD and the external HD in concert? Not trying to make a point here, I ask this out of ignorance. I have had many, many TiVos and always replaced the original HD with a larger drive. Never gave a thought to the original HD. Isn't that the same as what we do with the eSATAs? I see no difference.
> 
> Now, if the 22 came with a 1TB internal drive and that capacity could be added to a 2TB eSATA, that would be interesting and I could see a point to this ongoing argument. As it stands now, if I were to acquire a 22 I would quickly add a large eSATA and forget about the internal drive.


Rich, I like youre comments here but since this thread is drifting I started a new one related to what you said and included your above comment here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=137621


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

Tom Robertson said:


> Welcome to the forums, WyldCard! :welcome_s
> 
> 1) It "should" show up in the DVR scheduler. When did you activate the unit? Maybe it will update in a day or so?
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the welcomes. My HR22 has been activated for 3 days. I am using the 0x255 software since sunday morning. I did notice this morning on the DTV website, in the FAQ for the DVR scheduler that the HR22 is not listed under the supported models. I will call them later today.

Also, thanks for the information about the LED's. Basically, the 1, and 2 o clock position on the ring never light under any circumstance. For now, I will assume its a mfg defect but I will keep an eye on it as new SW rolls out.


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

Just off the phone with DTV. According to the CSR, the HR22 is not currently compatible with the DVR scheduler software. She said a system update in the future will likely add that capability.

Do any of you that have HR22's have the DVR scheduler working?


----------



## brooklyn_tech (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm new to this site, so forgive me if this is not where this question should be posted.

I submitted an order for the HR22 BB's website for store pickup in Manhattan. I receive the email confirming my order was ready for pickup but when I arrived to pickup my order, I was told the item is not yet available for release and they wouldn't be able to fulfil my order. They admitted they have them in stock, and could not explain why they can't release it, nor could they provide me with a release date.

Has anyone else run into this issue, or did I just get stuck with a clueless store?


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

brooklyn_tech said:


> I'm new to this site, so forgive me if this is not where this question should be posted.
> 
> I submitted an order for the HR22 BB's website for store pickup in Manhattan. I receive the email confirming my order was ready for pickup but when I arrived to pickup my order, I was told the item is not yet available for release and they wouldn't be able to fulfil my order. They admitted they have them in stock, and could not explain why they can't release it, nor could they provide me with a release date.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this issue, or did I just get stuck with a clueless store?


I'd recon clueless as other stores have been selling them.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

brooklyn_tech said:


> I'm new to this site, so forgive me if this is not where this question should be posted.
> 
> I submitted an order for the HR22 BB's website for store pickup in Manhattan. I receive the email confirming my order was ready for pickup but when I arrived to pickup my order, I was told the item is not yet available for release and they wouldn't be able to fulfil my order. They admitted they have them in stock, and could not explain why they can't release it, nor could they provide me with a release date.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this issue, or did I just get stuck with a clueless store?


I purchased online for in-store pick-up from the Best Buy at 44th and 5th last week (Tuesday I think). I waited for the second email confirming it was available for pick-up (the first just confirms the order was placed and warns to wait for the second) and went pretty quickly after that because I didn't trust that they would keep it waiting. When I got there it was waiting for me right behind the counter for in-store pick-up with my name taped on it.

As far as I can tell the way things often work there is if someone in the store is trying to get a unit and they are out, sometimes the sales person will see one waiting for in-store pick-up and snag it, especially if its been there more than the same-day. They also don't have room to keep things behind the counter 8 days (the timeframe they claim you have for pick-up) and often return it to inventory after the first day. That's why I went quickly. At the time, it was the only store in Manhattan that wasn't out of stock and they were back ordered on bestbuy.com.

The whole "in stock but not available for release" part sounds fishy. Did you ask to speak with the manager, because my first thought is you got some hourly worker just making it up as he/she went, which is pretty common. More likely they sold your unit are were temporarily out of stock at that location or had over-committed on the # of pre-sold online orders versus their inventory and were still figuring out what to do.

It's an imperfect process. Though if you did get the second email confirming pick-up, they should have charged your credit card at that point which technically obligates them to have the product for you I believe. You should see if they did and use that to argue for a quick resolution and some compensation or credit for their mistake.

Good luck. They are $30 cheaper at Costco if that is an option for you -- it wasn't for me because there's none within range of where I live.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> I'd recon clueless as other stores have been selling them.


I checked my Costco yesterday and it looks like they are dumping 20s, both 100s and 700s. I did see one 21-200. Did not see 22s.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

brooklyn_tech said:


> I'm new to this site, so forgive me if this is not where this question should be posted.
> 
> I submitted an order for the HR22 BB's website for store pickup in Manhattan. I receive the email confirming my order was ready for pickup but when I arrived to pickup my order, I was told the item is not yet available for release and they wouldn't be able to fulfil my order. They admitted they have them in stock, and could not explain why they can't release it, nor could they provide me with a release date.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this issue, or did I just get stuck with a clueless store?


I haven't been in a Best Buy in a long time. Terrible, expensive stores. Untrained help. All they want to do is sell warranties to an unsuspecting public. I would expect poor service from them and lies to justify that poor service. Just an opinion, no need to argue the point.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I haven't been in a Best Buy in a long time. Terrible, expensive stores. Untrained help. All they want to do is sell warranties to an unsuspecting public. I would expect poor service from them and lies to justify that poor service. Just an opinion, no need to argue the point.
> 
> Rich


Seriously, wtf? You make an extreme comment, followed by a coy demurrer to get the last word in? That's a great debate topic. :lol:

The secret to BB, like any other retailer, is just know what you want and how much you are willing to pay. In other words, not a secret at all. Just be an informed consumer.

That said, the last time I was in my local BB (two weeks ago), there were NO Directv DVRs in the store for sale, either on the floor or locked up in the storage shelves around the store and above the aisles. I found that odd, as I have always seen them around in the past.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> The secret to BB, like any other retailer, is just know what you want and how much you are willing to pay. In other words, not a secret at all. Just be an informed consumer.


Agreeded, just picked up a new RPTV there a few weeks ago. Got a price match on a good sale price, get some more money back on the Reward Zone certifiates plus they had a deal for three free BlueRay disc's if you purchased a 1080p TV. Sales only asked once if I was interested in the warranty, never asked if I needed any cables, not a bad experience.


----------



## mofsoft (Aug 15, 2008)

WyldCard said:


> Just off the phone with DTV. According to the CSR, the HR22 is not currently compatible with the DVR scheduler software. She said a system update in the future will likely add that capability.
> 
> Do any of you that have HR22's have the DVR scheduler working?


I became a first time subscriber just yesterday. DirecTV came out and installed a new SWM ODU (has the single wire multi switch built in to the LNB). They brought an HR21-100 and installed it along with two HR22-100's that I bought from Costco.

Later that evening, I logged into DirecTV to try out the DVR Scheduler and noticed that one of my two HR22's was listed as an HR21 in "My Current Setup" and it was also available in the DVR Scheduler. I called a CSR, they updated my profile so that the second HR21 was correctly listed as an HR22... and now it does not show up in the DVR Scheduler.

In short, I have three HD DVRs but only one shows up in the online scheduler. I talked to their tech dept and they were amused that it even worked with an HR22 to begin with by simply having the online profile show it as an HR21. They said their engineers would probably be updating the system soon so that the HR22 will be listed in the scheduler.

HTH.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

mofsoft said:


> Later that evening, I logged into DirecTV to try out the DVR Scheduler and noticed that one of my two HR22's was listed as an HR21 in "My Current Setup" and it was also available in the DVR Scheduler. I called a CSR, they updated my profile so that the second HR21 was correctly listed as an HR22... and now it does not show up in the DVR Scheduler.
> HTH.


Interesting. My R22-200 has been listed and usable with the DVR Scheduler Since Day 1, over three months ago. 

I see no reason why any other model should be a problem. You should've just left it the way it was, as long as the access card numbers were correct. I bet it would've worked just fine.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> Seriously, wtf? You make an extreme comment, followed by a coy demurrer to get the last word in? That's a great debate topic. :lol:


I didn't feel like arguing about BB. I don't like them, never have and have had some really bad experiences with them.



> The secret to BB, like any other retailer, is just know what you want and how much you are willing to pay. In other words, not a secret at all. Just be an informed consumer.


Here's an incident that really endeared them to me. I took back something within the time limits, had the box and the receipts and when I finally got to the front of the line, I got some woman who refused to accept the items for return. When I asked her why she yelled at me (and I mean yelled) and told me to call the 800 number and complain. She dumped the box and the contents out on the counter and threw the receipt at me.

The person before me had tried to return a printer that he bought about 32 or 33 days before and she had refused to give him his money back and he had a huge argument with her. He stormed out of the store with his printer and I was then the focus of her rage.

I talked to a manger I was familiar with and his only reply was something to the effect that she was "difficult". I was polite thru this whole horrible experience, never expressed anger and got nothing in return. I did take the item back in a couple of days to a different store and got my money back.

As an "informed consumer" what would you have done?

I don't remember what part of the country you live in, but we have plenty of electronics and appliance stores here in NJ and CC and BB are always the highest priced places.

I wasn't going to rant about BB, but thanx for giving me the opportunity to.

Rich


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I didn't feel like arguing about BB. I don't like them, never have and have had some really bad experiences with them.


(snipped)

That was clearly an issue with one person in one store. It's never a good idea to generalize about customer service from a small statistical sample size. But I'm sure you know that.



> As an "informed consumer" what would you have done?


I would have spoken to the store manager and gotten them to take the return then and there and not make me do it at another store or another time. If he/she had refused, I'd have asked for the name and number of his district or regional manager, and then, if that failed, I'd have gone back to my office and written a letter on my letterhead. If that failed, I'd contact the BBB. If that had failed, I'd then take the matter to court.

But I seriously doubt it would have gone nearly that far.



> I don't remember what part of the country you live in, but we have plenty of electronics and appliance stores here in NJ and CC and BB are always the highest priced places.


It's in my profile box next to every post. It's a large suburb of Nashville. I usually avoid retail for most computer items but for some items like, say, the Directv receivers discussed in this thread, prices don't vary very much.



> I wasn't going to rant about BB, but thanx for giving me the opportunity to.


Your post I quoted left little doubt that you would take that opportunity. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys .. please let's get :backtotop .. This is not a thread about BestBuy, they just happen to be where the HR22 was found .. This is a thread about the HR22 ..

I really don't like closing threads, but this one is heading that direction ..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Costco just north of Seattle had HR20-700's, HR21-200's and HR22-100's in stock today. $169 regardless of which one you took, and the 21's and 22's were all mixed together. All new with DirecTV seals on the boxes.

Carl


----------



## MRTRIPOD (Jan 24, 2005)

carl6 said:


> The Costco just north of Seattle had HR20-700's, HR21-200's and HR22-100's in stock today. $169 regardless of which one you took, and the 21's and 22's were all mixed together. All new with DirecTV seals on the boxes.
> 
> Carl


what is the item number for the HR-22's at costco?

This info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

I placed an order with D* for a HD DVR on Tuesday. Is there any chance I would get the HR22? or is it whatever my installer has in stock at the time?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Stealth87 said:


> I placed an order with D* for a HD DVR on Tuesday. Is there any chance I would get the HR22? or is it whatever my installer has in stock at the time?


Good luck. I bey they have a ton of HR21's in stock and highly doubt you get the HR22.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MRTRIPOD said:


> what is the item number for the HR-22's at costco?
> 
> This info would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry, but I don't have that info. I took a quck picture of the label on the box with my phone camera, but it is just DirecTV's label with RID, access card #, and UPC.

What/where is the "item number"? Next time I'm in there I will check for it.









Carl


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The item number at costco is usually on the large white tag that identifies the product. I'm thinking it's near the lower right.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

Stealth87 said:


> I placed an order with D* for a HD DVR on Tuesday. Is there any chance I would get the HR22? or is it whatever my installer has in stock at the time?


Very little. DirecTV told me the HR22's are only in he retail supply chain right now and not the installer supply chain. But they have been known for being wrong so if you get lucky let us know...


----------



## cheezeboy (Aug 28, 2008)

I was able to buy a HR22 at the San Francisco Costco yesterday. There were about 20-30 boxes and as far as I could tell, all HR22's. I did also just get installed on Monday and the installer gave me a HR21. I asked about the 22's and he claimed he didn't have any. Anyway. SF Costco.. plenty!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, cheezeboy!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, has anyone tried to use a Seagate FAP with a 22 yet? They don't work with the 21s for some reason.

Rich


----------



## NXStang (Aug 12, 2008)

ATARI said:


> Maybe an HR23 will have built-in B-bands? :grin:


Yup, supposed to. x-23 models are all b-band built in.

The R22 WILL have a software upgrade to become an HD DVR. This is the first step in consolidating from 4 available recievers down to eventually 3. Saves alot of money in production and tech rollouts for upgrades since the KaKu will be the standard dish in the future.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

NXStang said:


> The R22 WILL have a software upgrade to become an HD DVR. This is the first step in consolidating from 4 available recievers down to eventually 3. Saves alot of money in production and tech rollouts for upgrades since the KaKu will be the standard dish in the future.


This is already being discussed in the Plus DVR forum here. A fellow apparently has TWO R22 models with a version of the software that lists the model as "(with HD)" or somesuch in the Setup menu. He even posted screen pics of one of them.

I'd love to figure out how to do that to my -200. I'd have a new HD set for my master bedroom on NO time!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

NXStang said:


> Yup, supposed to. x-23 models are all b-band built in.


Actually, the 23 versions have a wide band front end and do not need/use b-band converters. They receive the frequencies directly without conversion.

Carl


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The DirecTv product spec sheet is now available here: Link


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> The DirecTv product spec sheet is now available here: Link


Thanks for sharing Robert.

It's nice to see the spec sheet, and confirm the information that's been floating around in various forms.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Looks like they've also included what the new Active screens will look like so hopefully they'll be coming soon.


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

Best buys in St.Louis are fully stocked with them. I could not find an hr21 at all. They are going for $200.


----------



## MRTRIPOD (Jan 24, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Sorry, but I don't have that info. I took a quck picture of the label on the box with my phone camera, but it is just DirecTV's label with RID, access card #, and UPC.
> 
> What/where is the "item number"? Next time I'm in there I will check for it.
> 
> ...


the item number is in the top right hand corner.

Also, the item number is on the receipt to the left of the item.

It is normally 5 or 6 digits.

Thanks


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Here in Monterey County, the Salinas Costco doesn't have the 22 yet, but they directed me to the Gilroy one about 20 minutes away which has stacks of them. They're gradually filtering into the pipeline in the next few weeks.


----------



## Stealth87 (Jan 10, 2008)

Citivas said:


> Very little. DirecTV told me the HR22's are only in he retail supply chain right now and not the installer supply chain. But they have been known for being wrong so if you get lucky let us know...


He actually brought me an HR20-100. I'm liking the silver on this compared to the black HR21.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Citivas said:


> Very little. DirecTV told me the HR22's are only in he retail supply chain right now and not the installer supply chain. But they have been known for being wrong so if you get lucky let us know...


I like the idea of a larger hard drive and a unit in black. I got a HR20 1 year ago from DTV and got some nice credits net cost $49 or $99 I don't recall exactly. If I go to BB and buy a HR22 and then during the activation call ask for some credits what are my chances of recieving some credits to my account? I will be replacing a R10.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> I like the idea of a larger hard drive and a unit in black. I got a HR20 1 year ago from DTV and got some nice credits net cost $49 or $99 I don't recall exactly. If I go to BB and buy a HR22 and then during the activation call ask for some credits what are my chances of recieving some credits to my account? I will be replacing a R10.


I'd recommend doing it in the opposite order. They were going to give me a free receiver and I cancelled the install but got a bunch of credits then went out and bought the HR22...


----------



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Citivas said:


> I'd recommend doing it in the opposite order. They were going to give me a free receiver and I cancelled the install but got a bunch of credits then went out and bought the HR22...


So how did that work? I've got a free HR2X on the way via install next week. I'd rather just pick up the HR22 and best buy now. You canceled, purchased a receiver and called to get credits, or got credits on the cancel?


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

z28lt1 said:


> So how did that work? I've got a free HR2X on the way via install next week. I'd rather just pick up the HR22 and best buy now. You canceled, purchased a receiver and called to get credits, or got credits on the cancel?


I had in writing that they promised me an HR22 for the delivery but I got later supervisors to admit they couldn't deliver on that. I said I wasn't interested in another HR20/21 and would agree to forgo delivery and just buy my own HR22 if they would help offset the cost with some credits. I probably didn't negotiate very hard and I am only counting the credits that truly offset the programming I was previously paying for (I don't have the sports packages for example), so I didn't fully offset the cost but I did get the net outlay down to well below $100 inclusive of tax... You might do even better. Let me know if so.

Good luck.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MRTRIPOD said:


> the item number is in the top right hand corner.
> 
> Also, the item number is on the receipt to the left of the item.
> 
> ...


Got back by Costco today to check on item number. They had two display tags, one for the HR20-700, item # 220700, and another for the HR21-700, item # 240054. The HR22's were mixed in with the HR21's and there was not a separate tag for them.

Carl


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

I keep seeing mentions about b-band converters not being built in. With SWM hopefully about to become mainstream soon with the SWM LNB, doesn't this eliminate the need for b band converters? their need for new installs should be the exception not the norm.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So those of you with an HR22, are you having any issues with it, hows it working for you?

Thanks


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> So those of you with an HR22, are you having any issues with it, hows it working for you?
> 
> Thanks


I had one freeze-up on the second day which I reported earlier in this thread . It was worked fine since then, so far. The real test will begin in a month or so when the new TV seaosn is in full swing and it is managing lots of multiple recordings at the same time, etc.


----------



## markandsusan (Sep 1, 2008)

I know these devices are all very close but if I have an HR20-700 and get one of these new receivers to put in the same room, are the remote codes different so that I will only be controlling one of them, not both at the same time?

Also, does the HR22, like the 21, not have antenna in? (The HR20, of course, does.)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

d0ug said:


> I keep seeing mentions about b-band converters not being built in. With SWM hopefully about to become mainstream soon with the SWM LNB, doesn't this eliminate the need for b band converters? their need for new installs should be the exception not the norm.


Correct, you do not use BBC with SWM.

Carl


----------



## ebnozn (Feb 16, 2006)

Had scheduled an HR10-250 "swap" (although I kept my old unit since it was owned, and I left it active on my account) about a month ago, and strangely, in my area, the first available install date was today (Labor Day).

Installer showed up - very knowledgeable about different receiver/DVR models, AM21 OTA tuners, SWM, etc. Informed me that I was the first install of the day, and also would be getting the new "HR22" - they started receiving them for installs last week. 

Setup was a breeze - installed 2 B-band converters and fired it up, activated it, and we were done - so we thought. Unit kept responding with "DVR Service not active" error message, so no recordings could be performed. Installer had to call Tech Support and have them remove/add DVR service for it to see an active DVR service.

After setup was complete and installer left, the unit downloaded new software. I played around briefly with the On Demand video stuff once I hooked it up to my home network - VoD guides sometimes weren't populated at all, other times quite slow to scroll through offerings. Will report more later.

Going to attempt to call DirecTV and request a free AM21 (will buy it if I have no luck getting it free) since I lose about 2 or 3 OTA HD stations I used to have (PBS being the most annoying omission) .

--Mark


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

got 2 new boxes today and to my fear they are the HR21-100s I really wanted the newer boxes with more hd recording ability.


----------



## Zimmy (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a current owner of a H20-100 (HD non DVR) that DirecTV "supplied".
I only use it during football season. I would love to switch to DirectTV but because I am not a new customer, there is little incentive for me (no deals from DirecTV).

Anyway, I am interested in the HR22 but I'm trying to decide my best route.
I called customer service and got nowhere.
They basically tell me to send back the H20 (in their box) they will send me a HD DVR (they don't tell me which one) for $199 with a 24 month commitment + $20 S&H.
Gee thanks, I can walk in to Costco and get it for $169 today.

Besides DVR, does the HR22 give me any benefit over the H20, especially for Sunday Ticket and Super Fan?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Obviously, the HR22 being a DVR lets you record something to watch later. It's a DVR where the H20 isn't, but both will receive any satellite programming D* is providing. The H20 has a benefit in that it receives OTA programming, where the HR22 doesn't. The HR22 will also let you connect to D* via the internet to download OnDemand programming, which the H20 can't because it has no place to store it. 

SMK


----------



## Zimmy (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess it just isn't in the cards for me.
Now I am hearing, I would have to have another cable run to use the dual tuners.
Huh? Is this 1998? My cable HD DVR happily uses one cable for 2 tuners. Maybe the DirecTV techs should attend some 2000 technology conventions.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Zimmy said:


> I guess it just isn't in the cards for me.
> Now I am hearing, I would have to have another cable run to use the dual tuners.
> Huh? Is this 1998? My cable HD DVR happily uses one cable for 2 tuners. Maybe the DirecTV techs should attend some 2000 technology conventions.


Not true. Get an SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch) and you only need one cable run.


----------



## Zimmy (Jul 22, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Not true. Get an SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch) and you only need one cable run.


Any links to that product? The two line thing is almost a deal breaker for me.
Hopefully, I was misinformed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Zimmy said:


> Any links to that product? The two line thing is almost a deal breaker for me.
> Hopefully, I was misinformed.


Here, http://www.weaknees.com/swm-directv.php and http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=SWM-8.

Also member dave29 here also sells them here, you might want to PM him and ask for his pricing. I got mine from him, good deal.

If you're a new install for DirecTV and you have a five to eight tuners (like 2 DVR and 1 regular box=5 tuners for example) they should be able to get you the SWM Slimline dish/lnb which has the SWM built in and that would be no charge.


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

WyldCard said:


> Just off the phone with DTV. According to the CSR, the HR22 is not currently compatible with the DVR scheduler software. She said a system update in the future will likely add that capability.
> 
> Do any of you that have HR22's have the DVR scheduler working?


It is working now with the HR22s. Check your account, under recievers, and make sure that the HR22 is no longer listed as "unknown" and IS listed as HD-DVR. That is the key.


----------



## ttubbiola (Jan 23, 2007)

Just picked up an HR22 last night. Now I have to decide if I keep my 2 HR20s or move one to the new location and keep the HR22.


----------



## WyldCard (Aug 14, 2008)

WyldCard said:


> Just off the phone with DTV. According to the CSR, the HR22 is not currently compatible with the DVR scheduler software. She said a system update in the future will likely add that capability.
> 
> Do any of you that have HR22's have the DVR scheduler working?


I checked today and apparently the DVR scheduler is now working with the HR22. At least it now shows up as a destination in the schedule. I picked a random tv show and within 5 minutes i got an email confirmation and the show appeared in the to do list.


----------



## Avarond (Dec 14, 2006)

They just brought out my new HD DVR and it was an HR21-200. I kept asking them to bring a HR22 but they said they did not have those yet. Should I keep this or call Directv and tell them I would rather have the updated equipment instead of older equipment.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Avarond said:


> They just brought out my new HD DVR and it was an HR21-200. I kept asking them to bring a HR22 but they said they did not have those yet. Should I keep this or call Directv and tell them I would rather have the updated equipment instead of older equipment.


The ONLY difference is hard drive size. It's not a big deal. You can buy a 750 gig (or even a 1 TB) eSATA drive and plug it into the HR21 if you find the 350 gig HR21 drive not big enough. FWIW, I've had an HR21-700 for 13 months and I've still not found a real reason to get a bigger drive.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Not sure if posted in this thread yet but I was in Costco yesterday and they have the hr22 at a good price also 169.99.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Avarond said:


> They just brought out my new HD DVR and it was an HR21-200. I kept asking them to bring a HR22 but they said they did not have those yet. Should I keep this or call Directv and tell them I would rather have the updated equipment instead of older equipment.


Make sure you talk to the company that will be doing the install. When the installer called me to confirm appointment, I asked if he had HR22's. He checked and said it had HR21's. 
I asked him to see if he could get HR22's and after talking with two supervisor's, they said they had them. Also, talked them into getting me the SWM LNB Dish as well, since I may order additional H21's to run my PIP feature on my TV later. They had to reschedule my appointment for 9/8, so I really won't know until Monday if I will actually get everything they promised. 
On the comment about adding an external SATA drive, my feelings are why should I have to spend an additional $150 to add the drive.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I spotted a couple of the HR22's at a Best Buy store in the middle TN area yesterday.They were mixed in with some HR21's on the shelf.I pulled one of the HR22's out to look at the info on the label,and it said " HR22 PRO " for the model number.Is this HR22 PRO information on the label correct or is it a printing error?The reason I ask is because I am used to seeing model numbers listed as HR20-700,etc.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> I spotted a couple of the HR22's at a Best Buy store in the middle TN area yesterday.They were mixed in with some HR21's on the shelf.I pulled one of the HR22's out to look at the info on the label,and it said " HR22 PRO " for the model number.Is this HR22 PRO information on the label correct or is it a printing error?The reason I ask is because I am used to seeing model numbers listed as HR20-700,etc.


 Mine says HR22-100 no pro on the label. Knowing BestBuy they probably have thier label wrong


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

NICE AVATAR MIAMI!!!!

Glad to see that you finally have some class


----------



## dacin (Aug 21, 2008)

I made a new thread in hopes more people will know about this in case they don't read this one.

Link here

Basically I just got a HR22-100, and it was brought by the local installation company.


----------



## parabellum (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone had any experiance returning a directv dvr to costco?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

parabellum said:


> Has anyone had any experiance returning a directv dvr to costco?


If it is unopened you can. If it is opened you own it


----------



## Zimmy (Jul 22, 2008)

MIAMI1683 said:


> If it is unopened you can. If it is opened you own it


No you don't!

Costco still won't return it but you don't own it.


----------



## MRTRIPOD (Jan 24, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Got back by Costco today to check on item number. They had two display tags, one for the HR20-700, item # 220700, and another for the HR21-700, item # 240054. The HR22's were mixed in with the HR21's and there was not a separate tag for them.
> 
> Carl


can you check your receipt?

The item number is on the receipt to the left of the item description and price..they are all on the same line.

Thanks


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

A D* tech just installed a HR22 to replace a flaky HR20-100. Reading through this thread it is true remote booking does not work yet? Also the SWM feature does that require a change on the dish for it to work? I was surprised to see the BBC's are still required. Luckily I have no OTA or I would have been disappointed loosing OTA ability.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

gquiring said:


> A D* tech just installed a HR22 to replace a flaky HR20-100. Reading through this thread it is true remote booking does not work yet? Also the SWM feature does that require a change on the dish for it to work? I was surprised to see the BBC's are still required. Luckily I have no OTA or I would have been disappointed loosing OTA ability.


 Remote booking works now on the HR22  . I tired it and it works. Now SWM doesn't require BBC's. If you have BBC's you won't have SWM connected to the reciever.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Zimmy said:


> No you don't!
> 
> Costco still won't return it but you don't own it.


 You're right. It's lease but you know what I meant! :lol:


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

parabellum said:


> Has anyone had any experiance returning a directv dvr to costco?


I had bought an HR21 from Costco about a week before seeing the HR22 release on here. It was already activated (I replaced an old Samsung Tivo D* SD unit).

I had the receipt, walked inside to confirm the HR22 was on the shelf. I looked at the return policy on the wall and it didn't say anything about Satelites.

I went to the car, got the unit and took it back in. I had kept all my packaging, etc. I said I wanted to return it because they offered a bigger hard drive model for the same price. (both HR21 and HR22 was offered for sale on the floor for $169). He returned my money on a Costco Cash Card. I did ask him after the money was on my costco cash card if the unit fell in the 1 year or 90 day return policy and he said neither. I didn't ask any more questions since he had did it for me (he probably figured if it was one year I had another one ready for return)!

I walked over and purchased the new HR22, went home called directv to deactivate the HR21 (it was still active when I returned it) I had purchased and activate the HR22. No questions asked by the Directv rep.

I also noticed that Costco had 2 - HR21 boxes for sale that were already open, so I figure that someone did the same as me and took them back for the HR22.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark143 said:


> I walked over and purchased the new HR22, went home called directv to deactivate the HR21 (it was still active when I returned it) I had purchased and activate the HR22. No questions asked by the Directv rep.


You should be careful about this, though. It is possible that DIRECTV will still expect the receiver back at some point (even though you don't have it). If you are still with DIRECTV many years from now, it may never even come up ...

Hopefully this will will never be an issue ..


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

I can go out a buy an HR22 to replace my HR20 for about $200 or less, right?

Then I can take it home, remove the 20 and replace it with the 22, call Directv, tell them to delete the 20 and add the 22 and I am good to go?

I payed $300 for the right to lease the 20, do I have to turn that in? Do I get any credit if I have to give it back?

And now I pay $200 for the right to lease the 22?

Now, I have 3 other SD boxes, so I assume I cannot just swap those out? Instead, I would have to have an installer come out, possibly/probably run another line and put on BBC's?

Sorry, this whole "buy and lease" scam that Directv has going, not only irks, but confuses me as well, so I want to make sure I know what I am getting into. Right now I have 1 HDDVR, and 1 SDDVR and 2 SD receivers. If I wanted to make all 4 HD DVRs (i.e. the HR22's) is there anything else I would have to buy/add to my system besides the cabling and BBCs?


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

studdad said:


> If I wanted to make all 4 HD DVRs (i.e. the HR22's) is there anything else I would have to buy/add to my system besides the cabling and BBCs?


Judging from your setup I assume that you already have a WB68 or better multiswitch in place (4 lines from the dish to switch, 6 lines into your house) If so then no you could go out buy/lease a HR22 from Bestbuy and swap out your SD-DVR with no change other than adding the BBCs that will come with the IRD. You could also switch out one of your SD IRDs by running a second line from the multiswitch to the new HD DVR, again hooking up BBCs that came with the box. Either that or you could buy a SWM-8 if you wanted to spend another $100-$200 and would not need either the BBCs or a second line.


----------



## MRTRIPOD (Jan 24, 2005)

Clark143 said:


> I had bought an HR21 from Costco about a week before seeing the HR22 release on here. It was already activated (I replaced an old Samsung Tivo D* SD unit).
> 
> I had the receipt, walked inside to confirm the HR22 was on the shelf. I looked at the return policy on the wall and it didn't say anything about Satelites.
> 
> ...


what is the costco item number for the HR22?


----------



## suddenlyissoon (Sep 8, 2008)

I picked one up from my local Best Buy just before my install last Friday. The installer, who had never seen or heard of it before, said "well, I guess it'll hook up just like the rest". I was under the impression I was going to have to have two wires run to each DVR (I got one HR-21 through my order for free and then bought the HR-22 for 175 at best buy) since I didn't want to pay so much money for the SWM. However, the installer said they were already using them and installed them on both my DVR's.

I had an issue with the DVR getting activated and then locking up on Sunday before the 1 pm football games started. I reset it and everything went back to fine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

suddenlyissoon said:


> I picked one up from my local Best Buy just before my install last Friday. The installer, who had never seen or heard of it before, said "well, I guess it'll hook up just like the rest". I was under the impression I was going to have to have two wires run to each DVR (I got one HR-21 through my order for free and then bought the HR-22 for 175 at best buy) *since I didn't want to pay so much money for the SWM. However, the installer said they were already using them and installed them on both my DVR's.*
> 
> I had an issue with the DVR getting activated and then locking up on Sunday before the 1 pm football games started. I reset it and everything went back to fine.


Are you sure he installed a SWM? A SWM is either a special LNB with the SWM built in or an external box, either way there's only one and it can connect up to 8 tuners (a DVR counts as two, non DVR as one). You say he installed them on both your DVR's, just trying to figure out what he installed on both?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

suddenlyissoon said:


> I picked one up from my local Best Buy just before my install last Friday. The installer, who had never seen or heard of it before, said "well, I guess it'll hook up just like the rest". I was under the impression I was going to have to have two wires run to each DVR (I got one HR-21 through my order for free and then bought the HR-22 for 175 at best buy) since I didn't want to pay so much money for the SWM. However, the installer said they were already using them and installed them on both my DVR's.
> 
> I had an issue with the DVR getting activated and then locking up on Sunday before the 1 pm football games started. I reset it and everything went back to fine.





RAD said:


> Are you sure he installed a SWM? A SWM is either a special LNB with the SWM built in or an external box, either way there's only one and it can connect up to 8 tuners (a DVR counts as two, non DVR as one). You say he installed them on both your DVR's, just trying to figure out what he installed on both?


Yeah, if you are using an SWM, there should be nothing to install at the receiver end. If there is just one cable coming into each receiver (no candybar sized adapter attached) and you are able to record two things at one time, then you do have an SWM installed. However, if you have two cables coming in through an adapter (the BBC) then you do not have an SWM installed.


----------



## suddenlyissoon (Sep 8, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, if you are using an SWM, there should be nothing to install at the receiver end. If there is just one cable coming into each receiver (no candybar sized adapter attached) and you are able to record two things at one time, then you do have an SWM installed. However, if you have two cables coming in through an adapter (the BBC) then you do not have an SWM installed.


One cable is all that is going into each box and I can record 2 things on both receivers.

I probably worded that wrong as I know there's nothing as a dongle attached to the receiver. I guess the piece he showed me, which was marked SWM and he said they had only started using a few weeks ago, must be in the box on the exterior of the house.

So I have 2 DVR's, 1 HD receiver, and he said it would be no problem for him to wire my other bedroom if I ever wanted to put a tv & receiver in their.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

suddenlyissoon said:


> One cable is all that is going into each box and I can record 2 things on both receivers.
> 
> I probably worded that wrong as I know there's nothing as a dongle attached to the receiver. I guess the piece he showed me, which was marked SWM and he said they had only started using a few weeks ago, must be in the box on the exterior of the house.
> 
> So I have 2 DVR's, 1 HD receiver, and he said it would be no problem for him to wire my other bedroom if I ever wanted to put a tv & receiver in their.


Thanks for the clearification. To further help us figure out what he installed, can you tell us if there is only 1 coax coming from the LNB on the dish or 4 coax so we know if he installed a SWM LNB or a SWM8 switch. If it's a SWM8 then that's good news if they're actually starting to install them in non MDU installs.


----------



## suddenlyissoon (Sep 8, 2008)

RAD said:


> Thanks for the clearification. To further help us figure out what he installed, can you tell us if there is only 1 coax coming from the LNB on the dish or 4 coax so we know if he installed a SWM LNB or a SWM8 switch. If it's a SWM8 then that's good news if they're actually starting to install them in non MDU installs.


I'm 95% sure there's just one wire from the dish to the house. I was outside helping them but didn't really pay attention to that part.

I would be inclined to say that it's the better of the two, but I have no idea. The two of them bent over backwards to help me out. It's a long story but I'd love to sing their praises if this is the proper place to do it. I ended up giving them 40 bucks "tip" for all they did.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

suddenlyissoon said:


> I'm 95% sure there's just one wire from the dish to the house. I was outside helping them but didn't really pay attention to that part.
> 
> I would be inclined to say that it's the better of the two, but I have no idea. The two of them bent over backwards to help me out. It's a long story but I'd love to sing their praises if this is the proper place to do it. I ended up giving them 40 bucks "tip" for all they did.


OK, thanks. Dang, I was hoping that maybe they had started to use SWM8's for residential installed besides the SWM LNB. Glad things worked out for you, enjoy.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Rakul said:


> Judging from your setup I assume that you already have a WB68 or better multiswitch in place (4 lines from the dish to switch, 6 lines into your house) If so then no you could go out buy/lease a HR22 from Bestbuy and swap out your SD-DVR with no change other than adding the BBCs that will come with the IRD. You could also switch out one of your SD IRDs by running a second line from the multiswitch to the new HD DVR, again hooking up BBCs that came with the box. Either that or you could buy a SWM-8 if you wanted to spend another $100-$200 and would not need either the BBCs or a second line.


Thanks


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Citivas said:


> I had in writing that they promised me an HR22 for the delivery but I got later supervisors to admit they couldn't deliver on that. I said I wasn't interested in another HR20/21 and would agree to forgo delivery and just buy my own HR22 if they would help offset the cost with some credits. I probably didn't negotiate very hard and I am only counting the credits that truly offset the programming I was previously paying for (I don't have the sports packages for example), so I didn't fully offset the cost but I did get the net outlay down to well below $100 inclusive of tax... You might do even better. Let me know if so.
> 
> Good luck.


Well it has been a little interesting this evening. FedEX delevered a refurbishied HR21-700 this evening. It had no HDMI cables and no BBC...ah hell ! Called up DTV and was polite but firm with my displeasure got a nice tech who worked woth me an this is the latest. I will return the refurbished unit and they will send me a NEW HD-DVR ASAP and will add a note pushing for a HR 22 he can't gaurentee it but will do all that they can to make it an HR 22 according to the tech it should have been a new HD-DVR not a refurbished unit the warehouse screwed it up. At the very least it will be a new unit.

For my trouble I got 3mo of HBO free and
a $20 credit for the next 6 months.
I'm happy with the way that DTV handled they issue.

And I thought they would just ship me some BBCs.

After sleeping on it I'm tempted to try it your way Citivas and try to cancel the shipment and go to BB and get the HR22 for a net cost of $80.
I read that some one here called and found out what model was being shipped I may try that first. I think once they reach FEDEX tracking more info is available for DTV to tell you what the warehouse is sending.


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 11, 2008)

I'm replacing R10 with new HR22 from BB. I currently have 3LNB dish, but ordered a new "Slimline" 5LNB dish. 

I have 2 coax cables coming from the current 3LNB dish to the R10. Will I simply re-use the 2 existing coax cables? Does the HR22 need more (or less) than the existing 2 cables?

I will have the HR22 only in my house. No other DVR's.

thanks


----------



## ttubbiola (Jan 23, 2007)

Chevy-SS said:


> I'm replacing R10 with new HR22 from BB. I currently have 3LNB dish, but ordered a new "Slimline" 5LNB dish.
> 
> I have 2 coax cables coming from the current 3LNB dish to the R10. Will I simply re-use the 2 existing coax cables? Does the HR22 need more (or less) than the existing 2 cables?
> 
> ...


The HR22 has 2 "satellite in" ports, you should be fine with your current setup.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

if this has been asked before i apologize, is there a antenna for rf remote? regards


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is internal. You don't need an external antenna.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> Well it has been a little interesting this evening. FedEX delevered a refurbishied HR21-700 this evening. It had no HDMI cables and no BBC...ah hell ! Called up DTV and was polite but firm with my displeasure got a nice tech who worked worked with me an this is the latest. I will return the refurbished unit and they will send me a NEW HD-DVR ASAP and will add a note pushing for a HR 22 he can't gaurentee it but will do all that they can to make it an HR 22 according to the tech it should have been a new HD-DVR not a refurbished unit the warehouse screwed it up. At the very least it will be a new unit.
> 
> For my trouble I got 3mo of HBO free and
> a $20 credit for the next 6 months.
> ...


Update, the second unit came Saturday a new HR21-200 and it to came without any BBCs.  At this point I had enough. I called DTV and nicely but firmly told the csr what I needed, a recovery kit for the HR21-200 and some more credits so I could go buy my on HR22 at BB (not a member of Costco) I got $30 for 6 months total.

The HR22 is up and running. It is much quieter than my HR20 and is a nice looking box, the black just disappears in my cabinet. I don't think I'll be needing a esta hard drive now with the HR22s 100 hours of capacity. So I got what I wanted in the end.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I want to purchase an HR22 at BB to replace the HR21-100 in my RV. Had lot's of trouble this weekend, had to re-download software, lost ALL recordings on it. Seemed to be acting up. My local spotbeams (I was in the footprint) kept dissappearing and reapppearing etc. I figure it's on it's way out. 
Question. Where do I get the AM21 (as I need it in an RV) Best Buy did not have them. Do I call D*TV after purchasing the HR22 and order it (is it 99.00?)
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> I want to purchase an HR22 at BB to replace the HR21-100 in my RV. Had lot's of trouble this weekend, had to re-download software, lost ALL recordings on it. Seemed to be acting up. My local spotbeams (I was in the footprint) kept dissappearing and reapppearing etc. I figure it's on it's way out.
> Question. Where do I get the AM21 (as I need it in an RV) Best Buy did not have them. Do I call D*TV after purchasing the HR22 and order it (is it 99.00?)
> Thanks
> Dan


You would need to get the AM21 from DIRECTV. Since you have an HR21 now, you could go ahead and order it online and then use it on your HR22 when you get it. I believe the cost is $50.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

was typing too fast, have HR20-100 now in RV, HR20-700 w/1TB eSata at home.
will they let me buy the AM21 before the HR22? won't really need either until friday the 26th (weekend trip)
I'm actually having a custom cabinet made to house the D*TV tuners, Sony S350 and surround amp. figured get it all together at one time. plus the extra gigs are nice.
Dan


----------

